# New Carrot Juice Hair Growth Challenge



## Isis (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm wondering how you ladies are doing with your carrot juice challenge which started a few months ago.  I would like to restart this challenge since many on this board were unaware of it.  I'm re-starting with my daily carrot juice because I know from experience how excellent it is for fast hair growth, thickness and health.   It really works and because carrot juice goes directly into the bloodstream, the results are immediate compared to vitamins. When I was doing it before, it was not for my hair but for my overall health.  I wasn't focusing on my hair yet but couldn't help but notice it was growing longer faster and was so much thicker!  Even other people noticed and commented on it.  My skin was more beautiful too.  So those doing the daily carrot juice, what have been your hair results?  Anyone else want to join this challenge?

I brought the info from the Hair Recipe board to this one so others can know about it.  
Here is Cybra’s post and below is the link.

[ QUOTE ]
Well, I don't think it would be fair for me to join this challenge because I love carrots and eat bags all the time. But why I'm posting to share a story for encouragement for you ladies.

Like your mom, HL, I love carrots and have always eaten them since a child. However, I stopped eating them so much when I started turning really orange a few years ago (I was eating a 3lb bad daily at that time) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyway, I had really cut back to only eating a few a week. Howeve, I had to have surgery and after the surgery, the anesthia made my hair very dry and brittle (which is a common thing). Well, because I was bed ridden for over 2 weeks, I didn't wash or condition my hair and only got baths in bed, so my hair REALLY broke off, especially in the back where I was laying. Well, once I was up and around, I went and had my hair cut into a "boy" cut, that was cute but took most of the hair off. Then, I started eating my carrots and drinking carrot juice. I PROMISE YOU THIS IS THE TRUTH. In a month, I noticed how much growth I had and how soft it was. Then, in about 3 months, when I went to get it relaxed and trimmed again, the hair stylist kept calling others over to see how much it had grown. She relaxed it and kept saying, "I cannot believe how healthy your hair is." When she finished, I looked at it and it was so shiny and strong! By 6 months, all my hair was almost back to the length it was prior to the surgery, but healthier. So, since that time to this, I eat carrots everyday...even if someone may mistake me for a "umpa lumpa" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You ladies will not regret the results of doing this...not to mention how smooth your skin will be. Hey, come to think of it, that might be why my skin stays so smooth...hmmmm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck to you all. 

[/ QUOTE ]


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showflat.php?Cat/0/Number/193206/page//view//sb/5/o/all/fpart/all/vc/1


----------



## Isis (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Carrot Juice Hair Growth Challenge Progress*

There must be some more good experiences from drinking carrot juice and being on this challenge!  Bump!


----------



## joyous (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Carrot Juice Hair Growth Challenge Progress*

Well Isis, I didn't join the challenge but for the past week I've been drinking carrot,celery and spinach juice and my skin has cleared up and no new breakouts. I'm going to continue this for the next few weeks and I'll let you know if I see improved benefits with my hair.


----------



## Ipanema (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Carrot Juice Hair Growth Challenge Progress*

I don't know how I missed this challenge, Isis.  I would have tried it.


----------



## Isis (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Carrot Juice Hair Growth Challenge Progress*

Ipanema, the challenge isn't over, you can start now if you want to.  I'm re-starting because I know it works (don't know why I ever stopped).  Maybe I'll just modify the title since it wasn't officially announced the first time...


----------



## Isis (Mar 20, 2004)

Joyous - I would love to hear about your results.  I haven't tried that juice mixture but it sounds very hair healthy as well as skin healthy.


----------



## LaNecia (Mar 20, 2004)

Ooooh! I love a challenge! Can I do this one too?! I've got my carrot juice and carrots.

Can anyone recommend a good juicer? I'd prefer to juice my own than buy it pre-prepared.

Thanks!


----------



## Isis (Mar 20, 2004)

I have a Braun juicer LaNecia and it's worked great for several years.  There may be better juicers out there now.


----------



## joyous (Mar 20, 2004)

Okay Isis, I'll offically join the challenge since it's not to late. How long are you setting the challenge for and how often will we report our results?


----------



## hondahoney007 (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm in. I'm going food shopping tomorrow so I will pick up a couple bottles of V-8 Splash.


----------



## chanou (Mar 20, 2004)

hey V8 splash is not that nutritious. It has too much sugar and carrot is like one of the last ingredients- You're better off buying regular V8


----------



## bananabea (Mar 20, 2004)

a good juicer is the juiceman juicer. i got the juiceman jr. for 58.00 at walmart


----------



## Lovely901Lady (Mar 20, 2004)

I want to join this challenge but I can't afford a juicer right now.  I can afford carrots...lol...can I eat carrots (I don't think I could do 3lbs a day) until I can get a juicer?


----------



## Isis (Mar 21, 2004)

Lovely901Lady -

Carrot juice is sold in most grocery stores.  It's always best to get it fresh.  Odwella (sp?) is known for their fresh carrot and other juices and Bolthouse Farms is another brand, kind of new on the scene in a liter size.  These cost more than carrots, of course, but they are convenient when there isn't a juicer.  Juice bars make it fresh for you but it can also get really pricey.

I know a guy who was drinking Hollywood canned carrot juice (it tastes nasty to me), usually found in the juice section of grocery stores, and he showed me and his friends how that juice grew and thickened his hair in a short period of time!  He asked me to even feel his hair! I was amazed and he said his barber was amazed too.

Anyway, if you really aren't able to get carrot juice right now, eating carrots would be the next best thing.  There is a post (I'll find the link) of one of the ladies here who is eating quite a bit of the baby carrots with great results.


----------



## Isis (Mar 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*joyous said:*
Okay Isis, I'll offically join the challenge since it's not to late. How long are you setting the challenge for and how often will we report our results? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Let's do this challenge for just one month starting Monday, March 22.  Those who want to continue it of course certainly can - I'm sure I will. So April 22 will be the last day of this challenge. I'm certain that in one month, we'll have progress to report.

We can report in weekly (or more often if you're seeing great results early!).  To experience great progress, I've learned just 2 ounces (or 1/4 cup) each day is enough.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you want to drink more each day, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  please do but you may want to share how much you are drinking whenever you report in so we can all take note and maybe adjust our juice drinking.   If you're eating your carrots, you may want to report the daily quantity with your results in case someone else wants to eat some too.
Remember, if you drink or eat a LOT of carrot juice or carrots each day your skin will get yellow or orangish, not because of the betacarotene, but because your liver has begun to detoxify. It's totally harmless though.


----------



## kasey (Mar 21, 2004)

I'll join. But instead of two ounces of juice, I will eat two to three carrots a day. --kc


----------



## Aaliyah (Mar 21, 2004)

I want to try this so I guess I'm in!!!


----------



## hondahoney007 (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Chanou will do.


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm in too Isis.  I love carrots and used to eat them as a snack at work.  I've slacked off lately but I'm heading to the grocers today and Ill pick up some more.


----------



## SexyGyrlNY (Mar 21, 2004)

Count me in as well, this is a challenge that I may actually be able to stick w/ seeing that I actually like carrots and carrot juice....

P.S. ArmyQT, how did the protein challenge go?


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*SexyGyrlNY said:*
Count me in as well, this is a challenge that I may actually be able to stick w/ seeing that I actually like carrots and carrot juice....

P.S. ArmyQT, how did the protein challenge go? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I stopped drinking the shakes becuase they seemed to bulk me up.  My body just wasn't digesting the proteins well enough.  But I do eat chicken and fish quite often and I started taking elite marine protein. I also take Spirulina which is said to contain the most digestible form of protein for us.  I have been getting an inch an month so I guess all is well.


----------



## joyous (Mar 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Isis said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*joyous said:*
Okay Isis, I'll offically join the challenge since it's not to late. How long are you setting the challenge for and how often will we report our results? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Let's do this challenge for just one month starting Monday, March 22.  Those who want to continue it of course certainly can - I'm sure I will. So April 22 will be the last day of this challenge. I'm certain that in one month, we'll have progress to report.

We can report in weekly (or more often if you're seeing great results early!).  To experience great progress, I've learned just 2 ounces (or 1/4 cup) each day is enough.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you want to drink more each day, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  please do but you may want to share how much you are drinking whenever you report in so we can all take note and maybe adjust our juice drinking.   If you're eating your carrots, you may want to report the daily quantity with your results in case someone else wants to eat some too.
Remember, if you drink or eat a LOT of carrot juice or carrots each day your skin will get yellow or orangish, not because of the betacarotene, but because your liver has begun to detoxify. It's totally harmless though.  

[/ QUOTE ]
Thanks Isis.


----------



## trutodis2000 (Mar 21, 2004)

im in


----------



## Growingitlong (Mar 21, 2004)

I am joining this challenge.


----------



## LaNecia (Mar 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*bananabea said:*
a good juicer is the juiceman juicer. i got the juiceman jr. for 58.00 at walmart 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks! Walmart huh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm so there!!


----------



## Ipanema (Mar 21, 2004)

How many baby carrots would equal 2 ounces of juice?


----------



## happylocks (Mar 21, 2004)

I would love to join another juicer challenge, but I will have to start later or alot later, Am not using the juice my mother has, I want my own and an easy to clean one, I would not buy carrots unless they are organic, the other ones taste toxic, after I tasted organic carrot juice, I think 2 months would be better, since some things take about that time too work, With carrot juice was skin was softer in only a few days, but still I think a longer challenge would be better,


----------



## nebula24 (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm also in....will drink at least 8oz. per day for thirty days.


----------



## Ebony (Mar 21, 2004)

I juice on &amp; off usually. This challenge is great! I'm in! I know it sounds crazy, but I can only eat them raw when shredded in my salad, otherwise cooked. I do like carrot juice though. 
*****i just wanted to give the ladies a heads up on V8. I used to drink it for a few years &amp; noticed at the time that it was very salty. Then my doc told me that it contained entirely too much salt as I drank it twice a day. He suggested I try juicing the same veggies for myself or find an alternative veggie juice with less salt.


----------



## Cat_Eyed_Cutie (Mar 21, 2004)

I love carrot juice, but my brother broke my juicer...I'm gonna order the Jack LeLayne (sp?) some time in the next 2 weeks...and once I do I'm in! Do you all juice regular carrots or baby carrots?


----------



## bananabea (Mar 21, 2004)

will carrots lose the nutritional value if it is put in the freezer?


----------



## lshevonne (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm in on this one.  I'll try to drink at least 8 oz a day.


----------



## Isis (Mar 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Ipanema said:*
How many baby carrots would equal 2 ounces of juice? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've learned that one pound of carrots makes about six to eight ounces of carrot juice. So I would say 1/4 pound of carrots (however many baby carrots that would be) would make about 2 ounces.  1 large carrot will do it, or 2 regular sized carrots, juiced.  To get the same value eating the carrots will take more carrots, maybe 3 or 4.


----------



## flyjump00 (Mar 21, 2004)

Count me in!!!  I like to make Carrot, apple, and celery juice in my juiceman Jr.  I have been slipping lately so maybe this challenge will help get me back on track.


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 21, 2004)

Well I picked up 2-64 oz bottles of Odwalla carrot juice today along with some fresh bagged carrots.  I'm sipping on some as we speak  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## flyjump00 (Mar 21, 2004)

Ummmmm Yummy.  Makes me thirsty


----------



## Isis (Mar 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*bananabea said:*
will carrots lose the nutritional value if it is put in the freezer? 

[/ QUOTE ]
I haven't tried this yet but according to the article below, one is supposed to blanch it first to lock in the color and vitamins, then freeze it.

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/freeze/carrot.html


----------



## Isis (Mar 21, 2004)

Here's the thread with more carrots &amp; carrot juice posts.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showflat.php?Cat/0/Number/174964/page//view//sb/5/o/all/fpart/1/vc/1


----------



## Ipanema (Mar 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Isis said:*
I've learned that one pound of carrots makes about six to eight ounces of carrot juice. So I would say 1/4 pound of carrots (however many baby carrots that would be) would make about 2 ounces.  1 large carrot will do it, or 2 regular sized carrots, juiced.  To get the same value eating the carrots will take more carrots, maybe 3 or 4. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, in that case, I'll just buy the juice.


----------



## lonesomedove (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm in too!  I bought a juiceman juicer about a month ago and haven't gotten around to using it!


----------



## Koffie (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi, 

I'm in college and I only have a little mini Freezer/refrigerator in my dorm which is too small for a bag of carrots to fit in the mini freezer. I might just do the juice, but I wanted to know what was the best brand of carrot juice to buy, that had a pretty decent taste.


----------



## Lovely901Lady (Mar 21, 2004)

Okay, so I can eat at least 1-1 lb bag of baby carrots everyday until I can get a juicer....I have one in the fridge now and I'll pick up more when I get off work tomorrow.  I'm actually pretty excited about this.....Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## soulchild (Mar 21, 2004)

Around how much does carrot juice cost? And what is the taste like? I like carrots well enough but I'm not sure about the juice. -TIA


----------



## lthomas1 (Mar 21, 2004)

I will join the challenge.  I love to eat baby carrots and buy a bag of them all the time.  This will be easy for me to do.


----------



## Isis (Mar 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*wingtoe said:*
Hi, 

I'm in college and I only have a little mini Freezer/refrigerator in my dorm which is too small for a bag of carrots to fit in the mini freezer. I might just do the juice, but I wanted to know what was the best brand of carrot juice to buy, that had a pretty decent taste. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Odwella and Naked Juice are pretty good.  I used to buy frozen carrot juice in the health store that came in cartons.  It tasted the best to me, next to freshly juiced carrots (can't remember the brand though).
It's important to check the expiration dates on all of the carrot juices.  Some stores don't always rotate them.


----------



## pixel (Mar 21, 2004)

i'm in (and extremely excited - i have some baby carrots in the fridge now!)


----------



## TigerOrange (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm in.  I tried this after you posted.  One of my friend's that is on the Atkins Diet told me that I was going to get fat b/c of the high glycemic index.  Anyways, I did it for 2 weeks and I had a lot of new growth.  I ate baby carrots and drank some orange carrot jucie that I got from the health food store. And, I didn't gain any weight.  It tasted soo good that I drank the bottle in 5 days.  Well, I'm motivated to do this.  I'll post my results when the challenge is over.


----------



## moni (Mar 22, 2004)

ok, i'm in....march 22 right.  ready, set, go.


----------



## Valerie (Mar 22, 2004)

I wouldn't mind joining in, I'm be getting my carrot juice from the health shop.


----------



## HOTCHOCOLATE (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm joining, but I'm using carrot juice powder-Carrot Essence from www.greenfoods.com


----------



## Nova (Mar 22, 2004)

Count me in!    I have no other choice since I've run out and bought a bag full of carrots, apples and ginger!     

If I keep following all the advice offered here (which is the best I've ever received), I'm going to have long, luxurious hair to protect me from the elements because I'll surely be homeless!  

P.S.  Starting carrot-apple-ginger-cucumber juice today!  
      Will post results on April 22nd.


----------



## Brooke007 (Mar 22, 2004)

Nova,

Please share the portions your using for your carrot-apple-ginger-cucumber juice. Thanks in advance. Sounds tasty.


----------



## kinikini2 (Mar 22, 2004)

Count me in too -- I just finished a bottle of Bolthouse Farms' Passion fruit-apple-carrot juice. I also have some carrots in my fridge that i will try to juice with an apple later today..


----------



## nissi (Mar 22, 2004)

count me in! i have a juiceman and if you freeze the carrot juice it's ok. vegetable enzymes will not be destroyed by freezing, only if it is pasturized or heated above a certain temp.


----------



## Isis (Mar 22, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*TigerOrange said:*
I'm in.  I tried this after you posted.  One of my friend's that is on the Atkins Diet told me that I was going to get fat b/c of the high glycemic index.  Anyways, I did it for 2 weeks and I had a lot of new growth.  I ate baby carrots and drank some orange carrot jucie that I got from the health food store. And, I didn't gain any weight.  It tasted soo good that I drank the bottle in 5 days.  Well, I'm motivated to do this.  I'll post my results when the challenge is over. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I too have never, ever experienced weight gain eating carrots or drinking carrot juice.  I'm assisting a relative to lose weight and I spoke to a nutritionist in the recent past about this.  He said he's been drinking carrot juice daily for years, with no increase in weight.  He said the carbs are treated differently by the body and people who are overweight will actually lose weight eating raw carrots and drinking carrot juice, depending on what else they are eating.

Edited to add:

This nutritionist also loves the carrot juice powder that HotChocolate mentioned.


----------



## Brooke007 (Mar 22, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*TigerOrange said:*
I'm in.  I tried this after you posted.  One of my friend's that is on the Atkins Diet told me that I was going to get fat b/c of the high glycemic index.  

[/ QUOTE ] Carrot juice does have a high GI.
The glycemic response of carrot juice can be reduced by drinking it with a tablespoon full of oil. The oil has the added benefit of increasing the body’s absorption of the fat soluble carotenoids, such as beta-carotene, alpha-carotene and lutein. Any oil will produce this effect. This is a great way to get in beneficial oils and carrot juice at the same time. I recommend coconut oil for a tasteless way to get it, also flaxseed oil, hemp oil or any of the oils you’ll find in your health food store's refrigerated section.


----------



## hotshot (Mar 22, 2004)

hmm, i want in, but i feel like there is only so much liquid my body can consume! i already drink 8-10 glasses of water, herbal tea on occasion and 16oz protein shake per day. im considering. . .if i put carrots in my blender on "liquefy" if wonder if itll work?


----------



## Brooke007 (Mar 22, 2004)

Hotshot remember Isis said "To experience great progress, I've learned just 2 ounces (or 1/4 cup) each day is enough."
So just drink a lil less water and sub for the juice. 

Not sure about the blender/liquify method.


----------



## nissi (Mar 22, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*hotshot said:*
hmm, i want in, but i feel like there is only so much liquid my body can consume! i already drink 8-10 glasses of water, herbal tea on occasion and 16oz protein shake per day. im considering. . .if i put carrots in my blender on "liquefy" if wonder if itll work? 

[/ QUOTE ]






 no, really you need something that will extract the juice. the blender only chops it up really fine, i would be surprised if the "liquefy" function will extract the juice. HTH!


----------



## chanou (Mar 22, 2004)

I've been adding at least one carrot in my salad, stir fry for lunch and dinner-


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*chanou said:*
hey V8 splash is not that nutritious. It has too much sugar and carrot is like one of the last ingredients- You're better off buying regular V8 

[/ QUOTE ]

I used to drink the V8 Splash juices in the summer of 1998...and my hair grew pretty fast because I had just gotten it cut for my high school graduation..by the end of the summer the layers were growing out..so I think the V8 Splash works because back then I didn't take any supplements or anything; I didn't follow a specific hair care system where I was taking extra care of my hair either. As far as the nutritious value-I'm not too concerned about that. I'm going to join the challenge and drink this for carrot juice.


----------



## Isis (Mar 22, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Brooke007 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*TigerOrange said:*
I'm in.  I tried this after you posted.  One of my friend's that is on the Atkins Diet told me that I was going to get fat b/c of the high glycemic index.  

[/ QUOTE ] Carrot juice does have a high GI.
The glycemic response of carrot juice can be reduced by drinking it with a tablespoon full of oil. The oil has the added benefit of increasing the body’s absorption of the fat soluble carotenoids, such as beta-carotene, alpha-carotene and lutein. Any oil will produce this effect. This is a great way to get in beneficial oils and carrot juice at the same time. I recommend coconut oil for a tasteless way to get it, also flaxseed oil, hemp oil or any of the oils you’ll find in your health food store's refrigerated section.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you Brooke007 - this is valuable information.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I didn't know that oil reduces the GI response of the carrot juice.  We all need to be getting these good oils anyway.  I always take my tablespoon of flaxseed oil daily so this will be easy to do for me plus my body will be getting _more_ out of my carrot juice!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It sounds like this would also apply to those who are eating raw carrots.  Perhaps making a dip for carrots out of one of these oils (adding all the seasonings) would work...


----------



## Brooke007 (Mar 22, 2004)

You're welcome Isis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For me this will be added motivation for me to get those oils 'cause I'm not crazy about carrot juice so if I'm gonna do it, I wanna get the max benefits! Great challenge! I'm hoping to be consistent for at least 3 months.


----------



## myco (Mar 22, 2004)

Have you tried the Carrot and Orange Juice by Lakewood? It has Carrot, Orange, Pineapple and White Grape Juice in it. It's really good, and I don't really like carrots at all. I can only handle just a sprinkling of shredded carrots on a salad. If you've had the V8 Splashes it's similar to that, just not as sugary.  I bought it at a health food store.


----------



## Cat_Eyed_Cutie (Mar 22, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Brooke007 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*TigerOrange said:*
I'm in.  I tried this after you posted.  One of my friend's that is on the Atkins Diet told me that I was going to get fat b/c of the high glycemic index.  

[/ QUOTE ] Carrot juice does have a high GI.
The glycemic response of carrot juice can be reduced by drinking it with a tablespoon full of oil. The oil has the added benefit of increasing the body’s absorption of the fat soluble carotenoids, such as beta-carotene, alpha-carotene and lutein. Any oil will produce this effect. This is a great way to get in beneficial oils and carrot juice at the same time. I recommend coconut oil for a tasteless way to get it, also flaxseed oil, hemp oil or any of the oils you’ll find in your health food store's refrigerated section.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

I'm going to be going on the Atkins diet this week, and I take flaxseed oil daily. Brooke are you saying that if I take my flaxseed before or after carrot juice I'll be fine? It won't affect my keosis (or whatever it's called)?


----------



## candychild45 (Mar 22, 2004)

Im starting this challenge as well but I don't fancy the taste of carrot juice alone, so i added an apple and a small orange.. yummy


----------



## Cat_Eyed_Cutie (Mar 22, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Brooke007 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*TigerOrange said:*
I'm in.  I tried this after you posted.  One of my friend's that is on the Atkins Diet told me that I was going to get fat b/c of the high glycemic index.  

[/ QUOTE ] Carrot juice does have a high GI.
The glycemic response of carrot juice can be reduced by drinking it with a tablespoon full of oil. The oil has the added benefit of increasing the body’s absorption of the fat soluble carotenoids, such as beta-carotene, alpha-carotene and lutein. Any oil will produce this effect. This is a great way to get in beneficial oils and carrot juice at the same time. I recommend coconut oil for a tasteless way to get it, also flaxseed oil, hemp oil or any of the oils you’ll find in your health food store's refrigerated section.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

I'm going to be going on the Atkins diet this week (induction phase), and I take flaxseed oil daily. Brooke are you saying that if I take my flaxseed before or after carrot juice I'll be fine? It won't affect my keosis (or whatever it's called)?


----------



## dstdiva (Mar 22, 2004)

how odd! friday, i made my grocery list and put carrot juice on it (another thread made me want to try it). i forgot to buy the juice and as soon as i logged on today, this is the first thread that caught my eye. it must be meant to be! i'm in!


----------



## girly74 (Mar 22, 2004)

Yes, I'd like to start the challenge. I'm new to the forum, but oh so ready to get my hair in tip top condition.....


----------



## Brooke007 (Mar 22, 2004)

C.E. Cutie,
I'm sorta familiar w/ the Atkins diet, I beleive the first 2 weeks are carb free anyway or maybe it's consume less than 20g of carbs. Carrots have gotten a negative rating from these types of diets because of their sugar content and because of this Glycemic Index. Studies measure the GI of carrot to be 86 on a scale where the glycemic index of bread is 100. The glycemic response was lowered to 66 by consuming oil along with the juice.  The newest fad is to measure the _Glycemic load_ to determine the insulin effect a particular food item will have and this measurement says that carrots are a lot friendlier to dieters than previously thought. Still, you can eat them just not in excess.

Carrots or carrot juice will effect whether or not your body goes into or maintains ketosis, but so will any carb. Isis is recommending 2oz/ a day for the challenge which will be about 3 -4 grams of carbs. So as long as the rest of the carbs you consume fall within your daily allotted range (minus the 3 or 4 grams for your 2 oz of carrot juice a day) you will be able to maintain your ketosis. 

The added oil won't effect how many carbs you are consuming, only the glycemic impact the carrots have. But you will get more out of the juice if you consume with a lil oil. HTH


----------



## joyous (Mar 22, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*girly74 said:*
Yes, I'd like to start the challenge. I'm new to the forum, but oh so ready to get my hair in tip top condition..... 

[/ QUOTE ]
Welcome to the board and good luck on your challenge.


----------



## LaNecia (Mar 22, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Brooke007 said:*
C.E. Cutie,
I'm sorta familiar w/ the Atkins diet, I beleive the first 2 weeks are carb free anyway or maybe it's consume less than 20g of carbs. Carrots have gotten a negative rating from these types of diets because of their sugar content and because of this Glycemic Index. Studies measure the GI of carrot to be 86 on a scale where the glycemic index of bread is 100. The glycemic response was lowered to 66 by consuming oil along with the juice.  The newest fad is to measure the _Glycemic load_ to determine the insulin effect a particular food item will have and this measurement says that carrots are a lot friendlier to dieters than previously thought. Still, you can eat them just not in excess.

Carrots or carrot juice will effect whether or not your body goes into or maintains ketosis, but so will any carb. Isis is recommending 2oz/ a day for the challenge which will be about 3 -4 grams of carbs. So as long as the rest of the carbs you consume fall within your daily allotted range (minus the 3 or 4 grams for your 2 oz of carrot juice a day) you will be able to maintain your ketosis. 

The added oil won't effect how many carbs you are consuming, only the glycemic impact the carrots have. But you will get more out of the juice if you consume with a lil oil. HTH 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's really great news because I'm supposed to be weaning myself off of dair for the next 20 weeks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I was wondering how I would get through the flax/Barlean's oil. I'm going to give it a swig and be right back to tell ya what I think of the combo.


----------



## Cat_Eyed_Cutie (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Brooke...there is no way I could only drink 2oz of carrot juice...I can drink 32oz in one sitting! Lol, T ghink I'll just have to wait until after induction to joinn the challange.


----------



## hondahoney007 (Mar 22, 2004)

Drank my 2oz today, 29days and counting.


----------



## Brooke007 (Mar 22, 2004)

C.E. Cutie 32oz?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DANG girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess you do like carrot juice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'mma have to hold my breath just get to get those 2oz down a day. Then I'll need a chaser to get the taste out of my mouth. Good luck on the induction phase!


----------



## LaNecia (Mar 22, 2004)

Flax and carrot juice, not bad but not as enjoyable as carrot juice by itself.


----------



## Vanessa22 (Mar 22, 2004)

I started eating tons of carrots a few weeks ago, then stopped. Count me back in this challenge, guys (girls)!


----------



## BrownBetty (Mar 22, 2004)

I am going to try this, I am on the south beach diet which is more flexible with the carbs.  I don't have a juicer, how much are the juices found in the store?


----------



## Nova (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: New Carrot Juice Hair Growth Challenge: Day 1!*

Started the challenge this morning!    Used my juicer for the 1st time since I purchased it over a year ago.  

I added 1/2 cucumber to my carrot-apple-ginger juice (which amounted to 8 oz.).  I read somewhere cukes aids in hair growth.    Tomorrow I'll add 1 tbsp. of flaxseed oil.   I noticed some members ingest only 2 oz. daily.    Is 8 oz. too much?  

Good Luck All!


----------



## Isis (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: New Carrot Juice Hair Growth Challenge: Day 1!*

Nova - 8 oz is fine.  I've learned that 2 oz is enough to give great results (like a shot of carrot juice) but you can drink more if you want to.


----------



## Isis (Mar 23, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*LaNecia said:*
Flax and carrot juice, not bad but not as enjoyable as carrot juice by itself. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I didn't mix mine together (if that's what you mean), I drank my carrot juice and then ate my usual salad with a tbsp of flaxseed oil in it.


----------



## Ipanema (Mar 23, 2004)

Well, I couldn't find carrot juice in my local grocery store, so I'm just going to eat 10 baby carrots a day.


----------



## NYCchild (Mar 23, 2004)

I wanna join this too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im off to quest to do some blood work but as soon as git home - 8oz of juice will break this fast


----------



## GinnyP (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey guys, got a carrot juice for you it's called "Naked" just juice I purcashed the Carrot-o-copia it taste just like my baby carrots got it from my local health food store it was only $1.99 for 15.2 ozs. I have been drinking this for 3 days(lol) but its good. I think my hair is getting thicker or it could be from the boiled eggs.  I want to be in the cj hair growth challenge.  Oh it was in a small refrigerator in their store they also have protein drinks just for your info.


----------



## BrownBetty (Mar 23, 2004)

so 2 oz a day is enough?
jancan7,
Could you post the ingredients of the "Naked" juice?  I am on the south beach diet and can't have anything with sugar or a lot of it.  
Thanks

I priced the Green foods carrot essence it is on sale ate vitaminshoppe.com for $16 and some cents
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I said "damn that", I am not paying that much for carrot flakes!


----------



## Aaliyah (Mar 23, 2004)

How many " oz " are y'all drinking???

(I drink a long glass a day, I think that's about 8 oz.That's about 14 or 15 medium sized carrots a day).

Is this too much ??? I do this because I think it's a waste of time to pull out my juicer for just 2 or 3 carrots. If I've got some juice left I store it in the refrigerator but never longer than a day.


----------



## Isis (Mar 23, 2004)

Aaliyah - you can drink as much as you want to.  The minimun is 2 ounces each day, which doesn't sound like much but it reaps great benefits.  Drinking more may speed things up.  If it does, please post your results as they happen so we all can learn!


----------



## Brooke007 (Mar 23, 2004)

I downed my 2oz last night. Yuk. Tastes better cold though. 
I also took a shot of wheatgrass juice too. double yuk.  

It's not necessary to mix the oil with the carrot juice. You just need to consume both within the same meal/snack to reap the maximum benefits.

Also not trying to hijack Isis' challenge. It's a carrot juice challenge, not a carrot juice and oil challenge. I just added my $.02 for those of you/us looking to maximize the benefits of the carrot juice or who were concerned about the GI.


----------



## Nova (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: New Carrot Juice Hair Growth Challenge: Day 1!*

Isis:

Thanks for info.  I'm really anxious to see what results I get a month from now drinking 8-oz. a day.   

If 2-oz. can yield postive results, think of what 8-oz. might do!  

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: New Carrot Juice Hair Growth Challenge: Day 1!*

I got a Carrot Juice cocktail today at one of those dollar stores. It's an "off-brand" but I checked the label and Carrot Juice is one the main ingredients. It has 100% of Vitamin A and 130% of Vitamin C. There aren't many health food stores nearby and I don't have a juicer so this will have to suffice for now.


----------



## LaNecia (Mar 23, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Isis said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*LaNecia said:*
Flax and carrot juice, not bad but not as enjoyable as carrot juice by itself. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I didn't mix mine together (if that's what you mean), I drank my carrot juice and then ate my usual salad with a tbsp of flaxseed oil in it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Uh, yah, that's what I did a'ight.


----------



## chewy (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: New Carrot Juice Hair Growth Challenge: Day 1!*

I bought a big bag of carrots from Sam's Club about 3 weeks ago for less than $2.00 with the INTENTIONS of juicing daily with the carrot/apple/ginger mixture.  I bought a big bag of apples and some ginger yesterday with the INTENTIONS of finally juicing.  This challenge is just the motivation I need to finally turn intentions into actions! I'm going to have to place a picture of somebody with long hair by the kitchen sink when it's time to clean the mesh part of the juicer. LOL


----------



## Isis (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: New Carrot Juice Hair Growth Challenge: Day 1!*






I wish there were self-cleaning juicers...could be a good invention.


----------



## hondahoney007 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: New Carrot Juice Hair Growth Challenge: Day 1!*

Had my 2oz today. 28days and counting.


----------



## GinnyP (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: New Carrot Juice Hair Growth Challenge: Day 1!*

hey ms. Vee, it has pure carrots, calories 80, Total Carbs 13g,Sodium 90mg,Potassium 620mg, sugars 13g,protein 2g,VitA 690%, Vit C 8%Calcium 4%, Iron10% ingredientsure Carrot juice
I went to the Health Food tonight and purchased another small bottle I have to take it back did not taste good it was spoiled now I love the first bottle make sure you look at the expiration date


----------



## GinnyP (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey Ms. Vee: the ingredients are pure carrot juice, total fat 0g, cholesteerol 0 mg, sodium 90mg, potassium 620mg, total carbs 13g,dietary fiber 0g, sugars 13 g, protein 2g, vit A 600%, vita C 8%, calcium 4%, iron 10% hope you like, i purchased another bottle tonight-it was spoiled make sure you look at the expiration date. Hope you like it


----------



## Shayla (Mar 24, 2004)

should 10 - 15 baby carrots a day be good enough...i KNOW i'm not gonna be able to down carrot juice


----------



## lunalight7 (Mar 24, 2004)

What is in a carrot that makes hair grow?  Is it the beta carotene?


----------



## RushGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Shayla said:*
should 10 - 15 baby carrots a day be good enough...i KNOW i'm not gonna be able to down carrot juice 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yah, I think it's kinda gross..but it was sweet..not bitter or anything..but 2oz is only 1/4 of a cup..so that's not much at all!  Just plug your nose..


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*lunalight7 said:*
What is in a carrot that makes hair grow?  Is it the beta carotene? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, it's the large quantity of beta carotene.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's also the B vitamins, especially folic acid, biotin and pantothenic acid.  Since carrot juice goes directly into the blood stream (bypassing digestion), it's effects are much faster than taking supplements, for example.   



http://www.healingdaily.com/juicing-for-health/juicing-recipes.htm

Carrot Juice (The King of Juices)
Wash 4-5 carrots and juice.
Carrot juice supplies a high amount of pro-vitamin A, which the body converts to Vitamin A; vitamins B,C,D,E, and K, minerals, calcium, phosphorous, sodium, and trace minerals. This juice benefits intestinal walls, bones, teeth, skin, hair, nails and with regular use, cleanses the liver by helping to release stale bile and excess fats. 


http://www.hindu.com/thehindu/mp/2002/09/04/stories/2002090400010200.htm

Nutritive value 
Carrots are rich in carotene and the red variety contains 10-15 times more carotene than the orange variety. The body converts beta-carotene into vitamin A, which is needed for healthy vision, as well as the maintenance of mucous membranes. The same vitamin is also important for healthy skin and hair and is necessary for human reproduction, resistance to infection, combats fatigue, and functions as a protector of the nervous system. Beta-carotene is also an anti-oxidant that may defend the body against free radicals toxicity. It contains 86 per cent water and 48 Kcal per 100 gm of edible portion. The carrot is one of the best sources of vitamin B complex as it also contains niacin, pyridoxine, folic acid, biotin and pantothenic acid. The other major nutrient contents are phosphorous, choline, sulphur, potassium and fibre. It has moderate amounts of calcium, iron and vitamin C.


----------



## kinikini2 (Mar 24, 2004)

bump***


----------



## Aaliyah (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Isis, thanks for the healingdaily site. Boy...they've got some important info over there !!!!

Everybody on this board should read it. GREAT INFO!!!!!


----------



## Puddles (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi all I've joined in on the carrot challenge. I love carrots. I bought organic carrot juice from Trader Joes. I live in Ca. I love it. You can check out their web site. They have tons of Good Things to choose from. I do the bulk of my groceries there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Puddles said:*
You can check out their web site. They have tons of Good Things to choose from.  

[/ QUOTE ]

What is the website?


----------



## Puddles (Mar 24, 2004)

It's  http://traderjoes.com/


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks, Puddles. By the way, where did you get your signature?


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 24, 2004)

Carrot juice is da bomb.  I can literally feel my scalp crwaling (growing I guess) after I drink it. Just like when I take biotin, MSM,  or drink a protein shake.  I love it!!


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 24, 2004)

Carrot juice is da bomb.  I can literally feel my scalp crawling (hair growth I guess) after I drink it. Just like when I take biotin, MSM,  or drink a protein shake.  I love it!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Puddles said:*
It's  http://traderjoes.com/ 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nice site. I thought that maybe I can order online from the site but I can't and don't have one available in my area.


----------



## Puddles (Mar 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Natori24 said:*
Thanks, Puddles. By the way, where did you get your signature? 

[/ QUOTE ]


I made it myself. I make sig tags for fun. I have a group that I am re-organizing at the moment. I will post it when I'm finished.


----------



## Isis (Mar 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Puddles said:*
Hi all I've joined in on the carrot challenge. I love carrots. I bought organic carrot juice from Trader Joes. I live in Ca. I love it. You can check out their web site. They have tons of Good Things to choose from. I do the bulk of my groceries there. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Welcome to LHCF Puddles and to the challenge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Valerie (Mar 25, 2004)

I got some organic carrot juice, which I got from the supermarket. I drink a small cup twice a day. Once in the morning and in the evening.


----------



## BabyCurls (Mar 25, 2004)

<font color="purple">What's up, Doc? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love to eat carrots between meals, especially the baby ones. I'm ready to join in on this. I'll try to see if I can get a big bag of baby carrots and the Low Salt V-8 juice tomorrow when I'm out. Toodles. </font>


----------



## shoelover1972 (Mar 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Valerie said:*
I got some organic carrot juice, which I got from the supermarket. I drink a small cup twice a day. Once in the morning and in the evening. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Valerie
Which supermarket / shop can you buy carrot juice from in London? I want to join this challenge but I cannot find it -unless I am not opening my eyes or being stupid or both!!!


----------



## Isis (Mar 26, 2004)

If it's too challenging to locate the fresh juice Pradalover, carrot juice powder may be an alternative.  A nutritionist I spoke to swears by it and someone posted that she was drinking it.  I've never tried it although it's something that could come in handy.


----------



## Aaliyah (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi " Carrot Girls"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,

How are you today??? Still drinking your juice religiously??? Are you already seeing results? Did you up your daily dose?

Just curious (I'm not seeing any results yet, but I'll keep the faith, it's only been a few days so....)


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 27, 2004)

Isis, I'm so glad you started this challenge.  I am loving the Odwalla CJ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I have no problems getting my daily dosage.  I usually go for 4oz, but sometimes I end up drinking more.  It just tastes so darn good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as growth wise, I can't really tell.  I already have too much newgrowth on my head right now.  But after I relax I'll be able to tell if I start getting more than my inch a month.


----------



## Valerie (Mar 27, 2004)

Pradalover, I got my carrot juice from the organic section in Tesco, which you have to consume within 3-4 days for the James White one, his one is carrot and apple juice, which I prefer cost is £2.49, I think.  Eden juice is just plain organic carrot juice £1.98 consume within 7 days.


----------



## Puddles (Mar 27, 2004)

Question for ALL. I've been doing the challenge as well,but the question is....(Hope I don't gross anyone) When I do #2 it's orange. Is this normal? Has anyone else experienced this?
Just wondering and hoping everything is normal.


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 27, 2004)

Yeah, it's normal.  I also take spirulina and chlorella and that turns it green!


----------



## Puddles (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanx,I was wondering if I had to run to the dr. See I have trouble with my liver and I don't wanna take any chances. Thanx for responding.


----------



## GinnyP (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey armyqt where did you purchase the Odwalla cj from? a Health Food Store or Grocery store? I was drinking the Naked Carrot o copia it tasted great until i purchased two bottles that was out of date. It was awful  Took it back and they had taken them out and not replaced them. Now trying to find another brand that taste like the baby carrots.


----------



## BrownBetty (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks for the ingredients for the naked carrot juice.
I drink the Odwalla cj too.
Trader Joe's is the bomb!  I always go for one item and come out with bags of stuff.


----------



## lunalight7 (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanx for that info Isis!  You da bomb, girl!


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 27, 2004)

Jancan I picked up the Odwalla from the commissary on base.


----------



## Isis (Mar 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Armyqt said:*
Yeah, it's normal.  I also take spirulina and chlorella and that turns it green!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/ QUOTE ]

It can get pretty colorful when we're doing healthy things!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The chlorophyll removes the smell too.  Let's see, with the carrot juice, green and orange makes...brown!!  Back to where it started!


----------



## Isis (Mar 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Armyqt said:*
Isis, I'm so glad you started this challenge.  I am loving the Odwalla CJ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I have no problems getting my daily dosage.  I usually go for 4oz, but sometimes I end up drinking more.  It just tastes so darn good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as growth wise, I can't really tell.  I already have too much newgrowth on my head right now.  But after I relax I'll be able to tell if I start getting more than my inch a month. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks Armyqt. It's hard for me to just drink just 2 ounces.  I usually end up drinking a little more because it IS good!  You may see added thickness before growth, or maybe both at the same time.


----------



## Isis (Mar 27, 2004)

Thank you Lunalight7!


----------



## lshevonne (Mar 27, 2004)

I couldn't find just Carrot Juice so I got the Carrot/Orange Juice.  I've also been eating Baby Carrots as well.  My 4yr old son who hates anything healthy loves the juice.  Now I have to go buy more.  This time I'll go to a health food store or Whole Foods.  Haven't noticed anything yet.


----------



## janell_b (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh i know im late but i wanna join too.

To answer the question about self-cleaning juicers...I have a Champion juicer (which i need to start using again) and the way its designed, the juice comes out the side and the pulp out of the bottom....to clean it you just take the funnel off and rinse and its done in less than 2 min.

And speaking of carrot pulp, you can make some really great spreads with it - no lie.  it sounds weird at first but they are really good.  Before i got lazy at juicing, i used to make my kids carrot spread sandwiches for lunch and they loved them.  You make it just like you make tuna salad (i use an eggless mayonnaise). You wont even know its carrots.

Personally, I like to mix a heaping teaspoon of green magma in my carrot juice.  It doesnt taste bad at all. Together they make your hair and nails grow and your skin glow....i wish i hadnt slacked off so. Also my experience has been that when you start juicing programs and drink water, you automatically start to lose weight because you are full a lot and dont need to eat as much but are still getting nutrients - even though i dont want to lose any weight cause then im flat chested LOL.

i think that i am going to add the flaxseed like everyones recommended, so it will be carrot juice, green magma, flaxseed oil + VITS (5 mg biotin, folic acid, niacin, l-csyteine)

Also for those wondering about vits, my daughter and I started them 10 days ago and we're both already seeing accelerated new growth.


----------



## Isis (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks Janell for the info.  I heard those Champion juicers are supposed to be excellent and they last forever.


----------



## Isis (Mar 29, 2004)

Today is week 1 of the challenge.  The main thing I've noticed this week is my skin feels softer all over my body and my hair _feels_ different, like it's smoother.  Even after my usual wash/condition regime, it feels like my cuticle or something has changed somehow and I don't think it's my imagination.  That old Hand in Hair disease is really flaring up more than ever now!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm only doing the 2 ounces per day, sometimes 3 ounces. 

I would like to hear your input and feedback so far on this challenge.


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 29, 2004)

Wow Isis that's great.  I don't think I've noticed any changes thus far.  And I have been faithful daily.  Today I got a mixture from a juice bar: apple, carrot, ginger - 14oz.  Delicious. BUt let's celebrate you success.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  here's to much, much more progress.


----------



## joyous (Mar 29, 2004)

Isis, my skin is so mucher softer and I've had no breakouts, which is a rarity for me. Even my doctor complimented me on my skin and asked what I was doing differently. I didn't think about it until you mentioned but I was wondering why my hair was softer even though I followed the same regimen and it also seems to be retaining moisture. This is actually week 2 for me. I'm going to keep drinking, good luck and I'll report back to you in a week.


----------



## Isis (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks Armyqt for the toast!!  Have you been doing straight carrot juice all along or the combination juices?


----------



## Isis (Mar 29, 2004)

That's great to hear Joyous!  Even your doctor noticed your skin! I'm really looking forward to progress this coming week.


----------



## TigerOrange (Mar 29, 2004)

My acne breakouts are down also.  That is always great news for my oily skin.


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Isis said:*
Thanks Armyqt for the toast!!  Have you been doing straight carrot juice all along or the combination juices? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've been doing straight carrot juice all along.  But today, I had a taste for the combo juice.  I still am gonna drink the 4oz straight carrot juice though.  

Ya know, come to think of it, my skin is looking pretty good.  I just assumed it was from the nightly applications of vit e oil and hyaluronic acid.  But I've only been doing that about three nights.  Maybe it is the carrot juice


----------



## candibaby (Mar 29, 2004)

i've joined in on the challenge too, ladies.


----------



## Isis (Mar 30, 2004)

That's great TigerOrange and Armyqt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's interesting to me to see how the carrot juice works on the body.  In the past, I didn't pay attention to the daily and weekly results, I suddenly noticed my hair was getting longer and thicker, and so did other people.  I didn't care for my hair then or take supplements.

Welcome to the challenge Candibaby!


----------



## LondonDiva (Mar 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*janell_b said:*

Personally, I like to mix a heaping teaspoon of green magma in my carrot juice.  It doesnt taste bad at all. Together they make your hair and nails grow and your skin glow....i wish i hadnt slacked off so. Also my experience has been that when you start juicing programs and drink water, you automatically start to lose weight because you are full a lot and dont need to eat as much but are still getting nutrients - even though i dont want to lose any weight cause then im flat chested LOL.

i think that i am going to add the flaxseed like everyones recommended, so it will be carrot juice, green magma, flaxseed oil + VITS (5 mg biotin, folic acid, niacin, l-csyteine)


[/ QUOTE ]

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is green magma?


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 30, 2004)

OK Isis, my skin i definitley looking fab.  I can't help but admire myself in the mirror (hehe) this morning.  It's got to be the CJ.


----------



## GinnyP (Mar 30, 2004)

Got another carrot juice since they stop stocking my Naked carrot o copia, I went to The Fresh Market and got Bolthouse Farms 100% carrot juice carbs 14g vit A 700% it is sooo good, taste just like a smoothie I like the Naked brands also, but they took out the carrot after I got a bad batch it had expired.  I purchased 32ozs for $2.98 Bolthouse juice vs "The Naked" for 15.2 oz for $1.99  I love Carrot Juice my bald spots are growing in also I don't need to wear that much foundation on my face hehe I am so loving the carrot juice--


----------



## LondonDiva (Mar 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Isis said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*lunalight7 said:*
What is in a carrot that makes hair grow?  Is it the beta carotene? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, it's the large quantity of beta carotene.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's also the B vitamins, especially folic acid, biotin and pantothenic acid.  Since carrot juice goes directly into the blood stream (bypassing digestion), it's effects are much faster than taking supplements, for example.   



http://www.healingdaily.com/juicing-for-health/juicing-recipes.htm

Carrot Juice (The King of Juices)
Wash 4-5 carrots and juice.
Carrot juice supplies a high amount of pro-vitamin A, which the body converts to Vitamin A; vitamins B,C,D,E, and K, minerals, calcium, phosphorous, sodium, and trace minerals. This juice benefits intestinal walls, bones, teeth, skin, hair, nails and with regular use, cleanses the liver by helping to release stale bile and excess fats. 


http://www.hindu.com/thehindu/mp/2002/09/04/stories/2002090400010200.htm

Nutritive value 
Carrots are rich in carotene and the red variety contains 10-15 times more carotene than the orange variety. The body converts beta-carotene into vitamin A, which is needed for healthy vision, as well as the maintenance of mucous membranes. The same vitamin is also important for healthy skin and hair and is necessary for human reproduction, resistance to infection, combats fatigue, and functions as a protector of the nervous system. Beta-carotene is also an anti-oxidant that may defend the body against free radicals toxicity. It contains 86 per cent water and 48 Kcal per 100 gm of edible portion. The carrot is one of the best sources of vitamin B complex as it also contains niacin, pyridoxine, folic acid, biotin and pantothenic acid. The other major nutrient contents are phosphorous, choline, sulphur, potassium and fibre. It has moderate amounts of calcium, iron and vitamin C. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's literally an all round multivitamin in the liquid form


----------



## Isis (Mar 30, 2004)

Carrot juice is pretty amazing with all it has in it!

Jancan7 and Armyqt - congrats on your skin! That's very interesting Jancan7 about your bald spot growing in.  How long did it take before you noticed hair growing there?


----------



## NYCchild (Mar 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Isis said:* That's very interesting Jancan7 about your bald spot growing in.  How long did it take before you noticed hair growing there? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ive been doing this too - 'cept i slacked off over the weekend. and yesterday i noticed a bald spot i had right side front has grown in  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i swear a week ago i was in agony about what to do to get this spot to grow back.

So i second that bald spot thing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 carrot juice - i love you


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 30, 2004)

I just discovered I've been drinking expired carrot juice for a few days now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I looked and looked for an expiration date before and I couldn't find one.  Today when I went into a store at work the guy said he didn't carry it anymore becuase they were too perishable, and he was losing money.  He assured me there was an expiration date stamped on there.  So I come and check and sure enough it's there.  Now I can't get anymore until the weekend.  I'm not a happy camper @ the moment.  I think I need to look into getting the CJ powder.


----------



## LaNecia (Mar 30, 2004)

Sorry to hear that about the carrot juice. I had someone tell me just yesterday about the short shelf life of Carrot Juice. I too noticed that mine went bad over the weekend, I keep some at work and at home. The bottle at the office, didn't look quite right so I checked the date and bingo!, it was expired. But I drink about 6 ounces a day, so I'm not losing very much by the end of a bottle.


----------



## Lovely901Lady (Apr 1, 2004)

I've been eating 1-1 lb bag of baby carrots a day and I have noticed a difference in my skin.  My hair has been in cornrows since last Friday so I'm not sure about the hair but I've been getting copliments on my skin sinceMonday and I definitely think it's the carrots.  Hubby said that we can squeeze out enough money for a juicer so I'm going to Wal-Mart today to see what they have.

I'm so happy!!  I love you guys!!!!


----------



## Armyqt (Apr 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Lovely901Lady said:*
I've been eating 1-1 lb bag of baby carrots a day and I have noticed a difference in my skin.  My hair has been in cornrows since last Friday so I'm not sure about the hair but I've been getting copliments on my skin sinceMonday and I definitely think it's the carrots.  Hubby said that we can squeeze out enough money for a juicer so I'm going to Wal-Mart today to see what they have.

I'm so happy!!  I love you guys!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wow that's wonderful.  It's nice to see others having great skin results too.  

I think I'm addicted to CJ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I left work yesterday just to find some.  I ended up getting the little Odwalla and that will last me today and tomorrow.  I love CJ


----------



## mytia (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm going to start this today! I've gotten so much great advice from this site I've truly become a huge fan I check the discussions daily, It's a breath a fresh air to find people just as excited about their hair and health as I am!


----------



## candibaby (Apr 1, 2004)

i dont know if it's because i'm 6 weeks post relaxer, or because it's actually working, but comparing my hair today from my hair say.. saturday, it FEELS thicker.


----------



## Isis (Apr 2, 2004)

Great progress Candibaby, NYCchild, Lovely901Lady and ladies, bald spots growing in, skin looking good, getting compliments, hair feeling thicker... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It’s pretty exciting!  Tonight when I was detangling and rinsing my hair, I noticed it really felt thicker and heavier than usual.  My first thought was that I left my conditioner on for 40 minutes instead of my usual 30, but I’ve done that many times before.  I’ll know for sure as the days go by.  
The skin on my face started out looking great (from my other routine) on this challenge but I notice each day that my skin all over my body looks better and feels smoother.  My legs looked better than usual when I shaved today.

Welcome to the challenge, Mytialpn!


----------



## Isis (Apr 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Armyqt said:*
I just discovered I've been drinking expired carrot juice for a few days now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I looked and looked for an expiration date before and I couldn't find one.  Today when I went into a store at work the guy said he didn't carry it anymore becuase they were too perishable, and he was losing money.  He assured me there was an expiration date stamped on there.  So I come and check and sure enough it's there.  Now I can't get anymore until the weekend.  I'm not a happy camper @ the moment.  I think I need to look into getting the CJ powder. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry that happened also Armyqt and I'm glad you found some Odwalla to drink.  Carrot juice isn't always rotated like they're supposed to be and it does have a short shelf life.  The most I've seen so far had an expiration date 3 weeks into the future (Bolthouse brand) and that's pretty good.  

For those drinking the powdered carrot juice, I would love to hear how that's going for you.


----------



## tiffy (Apr 2, 2004)

HOW MANY BABY CARROTS EQUAL 2OZ?


----------



## Isis (Apr 2, 2004)

Tiffy - Since one pound of carrots makes six to eight ounces of carrot juice, multiplying that by three would be three pounds of carrots to equal 18 to 24 ounces of juice.


----------



## tiffy (Apr 2, 2004)

LOL I MEANT 2 OZ NOT 20! LOL


----------



## Isis (Apr 2, 2004)

Oh, I misunderstood your post!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1/4 pound of carrots would make about 2 ounces.  I don't know how many baby carrots that is or how many are in a bag.  If it's in a one-pound bag, then you can estimate a fourth of that.  1 large carrot or 2 regular sized carrots makes about 2 ounces of juice.


----------



## tiffy (Apr 2, 2004)

I AM SO NOT GOOD WITH MATH I KNOW IT'S AN 80 OZ BAG LOL


----------



## ElizaBlue (Apr 3, 2004)

Well, I didn't officially join the challenge, but when I couldn't find any of the carrot juices in my area, I went and bought a GE juicer.  Now that's a run on sentence.  But anyway, I'm going to try it and if I see any significant results I will post. I just didn't want to join and be inconsistent with it.  Hope that's okay.  Happy juicing.


----------



## soulchild (Apr 3, 2004)

Woo hoo I started the challenge.

I got Odwalla Carrot Juice and also the Carrot-Orange-Apple Juice.  I tried the carrot juice it's not that bad.  And also, the expiration date on it was like 3 weeks or more away.


----------



## Cassie28 (Apr 3, 2004)

Ok, I have to get in on this.  What exactly IS the carrot juice challenge?  Sorry, I'm a new member.


----------



## Isis (Apr 3, 2004)

Thats great ElizaBlue - one can only benefit from this challenge!  Also, please let us know how the GE juicer is working for you.

Welcome to the challenge ladies!!


----------



## Isis (Apr 3, 2004)

Cassie28 - We are just drinking a minimum of 2 ounces of carrot juice each day, for a month.  We're posting any progress we may see every week.  The challenge started March 22 but anyone can jump in at anytime.  You may want to read through this thread to see what kind of progress we've had already.  It's an easy challenge and there can only be benefits from it!


----------



## Lovely901Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

I got the Hamilton Beach juicer from WalMart for about $30 (so I spent the other $30 I had budgeted for the juicer on a blender) and it's been working pretty well.  The carrot juice is delicious.  I was juicing 1-1 lb bag of carrots with an apple and a stalk of celery until I ran out of apples and decided to use a mango.....yum, yum, yum!!!

I give my daugher about 2 - 4 ounces of the juice and I drink the rest (about 10 ounces).  I'm going out today to buy some more veggies and apples and mangoes!!!


----------



## kinikini2 (Apr 4, 2004)

I think that drinking the carrot juice daily has helped a small bald spot on the top of my head to fill in. I am sooo happy about this since my stylist told me at my last visit, that it was alopecia (sp) and that I would get more spots like this. Well Praise God, she was wrong, and there was something I could do about it... (drinking carrot juice) 

I have a touch-up this week. I wonder if she will notice


----------



## joyous (Apr 5, 2004)

Isis, as I begin my third week(week ahead of you guys) I must say the carrot juice is turning out to be a "magic elixir" for me. My skin is incredible, no breakouts, suppleness, glowing and more even toned. In addition my energy is abound. I am now starting to see and feel the results in my hair. Like you my hair feels smoother, it stays well moisturized even though I'm natural I've had to use very little moisturizer on it.What really has me blown away is the strength and the softness of my hair. I can comb through with almost little or no breakage. I've been juicing 4-5 carrots, 2 celery stalks, 2 romaine/or spinach leaves and a handful of parsley, which makes about 6-8 oz. I drink this daily usually after breakfast.


----------



## dmoore (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for posting this Isis.
I will join this challenge. This will be the first challenge I have joined. I have not been able to join many challenges b/c I did the Big Chop in December. But I will join this one. I actually bought the JuiceMan juicer from an infomercial a week ago. I take all of my vitamins with juice -- so this is perfect. Thanks for the info. &amp; your hair is beautiful.


----------



## Isis (Apr 5, 2004)

I like the sound of that, "magic elixir".  Thank you Joyous and Kiniki2 for your skin and hair updates!  It is amazing what carrot juice will do in such a brief period of time, especially when you compare it to taking vitamins.  It's very exciting to learn and see exactly how it's effecting our hair growth and condition.

Thank you too Lovely901Lady!  That was a great price for the juicer!


----------



## Isis (Apr 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*dmoore said:*
Thanks for posting this Isis.
I will join this challenge. This will be the first challenge I have joined. I have not been able to join many challenges b/c I did the Big Chop in December. But I will join this one. I actually bought the JuiceMan juicer from an infomercial a week ago. I take all of my vitamins with juice -- so this is perfect. Thanks for the info. &amp; your hair is beautiful. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you for the compliment Dmoore and welcome to the challenge!  It's a pretty easy one to do and as I mentioned before , we can only experience beneficial results.

Welcome also Soulchild!  It will be fun!


----------



## Ayeshia (Apr 5, 2004)

Im gonna give this a try. Im gonna do V8 juice, Pure Carrot Juice (slightest amounts) make my skin orange. I cant even eat a pack of babay carrots without getting an orange tint.


----------



## Isis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yay! Welcome Ayeshia!  
It sounds like you may be getting lots of beta carotene already from another source so carrot juice effects you  quickly (although it's still working beneficially).  I know spirulina, for example, is high in beta carotene.


----------



## divine (Apr 5, 2004)

you sold me..

im starting tomorrow and might give up the msm


----------



## Isis (Apr 5, 2004)

That's great Divine!!  I think you'll like this challenge.  As I mentioned earlier, I know I'll continue with it after the month is over.


----------



## divine (Apr 5, 2004)

what brand are you drinking ?
I might try v8


----------



## HOTCHOCOLATE (Apr 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Isis said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Armyqt said:*
I just discovered I've been drinking expired carrot juice for a few days now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I looked and looked for an expiration date before and I couldn't find one.  Today when I went into a store at work the guy said he didn't carry it anymore becuase they were too perishable, and he was losing money.  He assured me there was an expiration date stamped on there.  So I come and check and sure enough it's there.  Now I can't get anymore until the weekend.  I'm not a happy camper @ the moment.  I think I need to look into getting the CJ powder. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry that happened also Armyqt and I'm glad you found some Odwalla to drink.  Carrot juice isn't always rotated like they're supposed to be and it does have a short shelf life.  The most I've seen so far had an expiration date 3 weeks into the future (Bolthouse brand) and that's pretty good.  

For those drinking the powdered carrot juice, I would love to hear how that's going for you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

I'm doing the Carrot Essence powder and I'm 3 weeks post-retouch, it seems like I have more new growth then usual.  I usually ave. 0.5"/month and it feels like I've already reached it.


----------



## Lorraine (Apr 5, 2004)

Isis,
What do you think about eating baby carrots? I picked up several bags and have been eating a bag a day. I just noticed that I've been eating 16oz a day!!!! Oops! 

Anyway, it's only been a little less than two weeks and I have seen softness in my hair as well as the thinning ends in the back improved. (I am also 'Surging' though). I already have very clear skin so I have been paying close attention to my hair. 

I tried the Carrot/Apple juice as well and loved it but it feels like I'm cheating since it's not 100% carrot juice.


----------



## Spagirl (Apr 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Isis said:*
That's great Divine!!  I think you'll like this challenge.  As I mentioned earlier, I know I'll continue with it after the month is over.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Iris, count me in too! I'll be going out today to pick up some carrots! This is a great challenge. I'm looking forward to the health benefits as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&lt;&lt;Also adding Garden of Life "Perfect Food" caplets.&gt;&gt;


----------



## Cleo (Apr 5, 2004)

Isis, I am officially joining the challenge today.  I purchased organic Carrot and Orange juice yesterday and will try it tonight.  I will probably drink 4-6oz day.  Is it ok that I have the mixed juice as oppose to 100% carrot ...if so I can pick some up instead.  Thanks


----------



## Ipanema (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't think I'm eating enough carrots because I haven't noticed any difference.  Carrots do make me feel full, though, which is a plus.


----------



## Isis (Apr 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*divine said:*
what brand are you drinking ?
I might try v8 

[/ QUOTE ]
Divine -    I'm drinking fresh juice.  Bolthouse is a good brand as well as Odwella.

HotChocolate -  That Carrot Essence powder sounds pretty potent, like fresh carrot juice!  Thanks for the feedback on the powder!  And congratulations on your faster new growth!


LorraineG - 	several ladies are eating those sweet baby carrots everyday and are experiencing great results.  Some are also buying or making juice cocktails with carrot juice and something else.  Drinking your Carrot/Apple juice won't be cheating -  you'll just want to see how it works for you.  And please let us know!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Welcome Cleo!  It's ok to have mixed juice but please let us know how it works for you.  I only know how 100% carrot juice works.  The juice cocktails may or may not work differently.


----------



## Ayeshia (Apr 5, 2004)

I bought some today...However I couldnt find pure carrot juice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its 100% juice with carrot pure as the second ingredient. Its called 24 Karat juice. I found it in the organic juice aisle.


----------



## Isis (Apr 5, 2004)

What is it mixed with Ayeshia?


----------



## Ayeshia (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Isis!!! The ingredients are:

Filtered water, Carrot puree, orange pulp, carrot juice, pineapple, and white grape juice concentrate, beta carotene, natural flavor absorbic acid (vitamin C)

100% pure juice


----------



## Lorraine (Apr 7, 2004)

bump


----------



## lshevonne (Apr 7, 2004)

Ayeshia I think we're drinking the same juice.  Hey my nails have never been this strong.  I also eat Baby Carrots as well.  I did a Cond. Wash today and very little hair was in my comb.


----------



## Nova (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: New Carrot Juice Hair Growth Challenge Update*

My skin is really benefiting from the carrot juice challenge. It's smoother and evening out nicely.      I haven't noticed any significant hair growth,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and I even take my vitamins with my juice.  I admit, I've missed a few days due to pure laziness.    Overall, I love what the juice is doing for my skin.  Plus, it tastes good!


----------



## Isis (Apr 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*ayeshia said:*
Hey Isis!!! The ingredients are:

Filtered water, Carrot puree, orange pulp, carrot juice, pineapple, and white grape juice concentrate, beta carotene, natural flavor absorbic acid (vitamin C)

100% pure juice 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for listing the ingredients Ayeshia.  It is 100% juice and does have the carrot juice, puree and beta carotene. You can let us know how this combo works for you and your hair.  That's the best way to find out.


----------



## Isis (Apr 7, 2004)

After two weeks I must say that like Lshevonne and some others, my nails are noticably stronger (I just started using olive oil on them too), my hair still feels thicker and heavier when I wash and condition and today I'm noticing soreness on my scalp, like growth spurts do(I hope!).  The last time I felt this was when I was taking MSM several months ago (I stopped taking it back then for no good reason)  .


During this challenge, I'm taking note of any changes that occur with my hair and how many days into the challenge they occur.  I'm glad so many of you, including Nova are experiencing such great results on your skin in such a short period of time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My skin looks great also.


----------



## Armyqt (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't know what's going on with me, but my nails are breaking left and right lately.


----------



## bri123 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I was thinking of joining the carrot juice challenge in a couple of weeks.  Some of the posts mentioned about taking an oil with it.  I take two cod liver oil capsules a day. I am experiencing great results with my skin already.  I wanted to add the carrot essence powder to my vitamin regimen.  What do you think about continuing to take cod liver oil with the carrot essence powder.
Thanks


----------



## greenidlady1 (Apr 7, 2004)

I've been eating baby carrots pretty regularly for a while since reading Cybra's post a while back.  I also add Perfect Food and Barlean's Greens to my diet for energy and overall health.  
I have really noticed a difference with my nail and hair growth.  Just yesterday I was wondering how I have all this thick new growth and it's only been 7 weeks since my touch up!!  I think it keeps my skin pretty clear as well. 
I stopped for a few weeks after a bad case of the flu and I noticed a difference when I started back up again...
Take care and God Bless,
G


----------



## Isis (Apr 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*bri123 said:*
Hi everyone,
I was thinking of joining the carrot juice challenge in a couple of weeks.  Some of the posts mentioned about taking an oil with it.  I take two cod liver oil capsules a day. I am experiencing great results with my skin already.  I wanted to add the carrot essence powder to my vitamin regimen.  What do you think about continuing to take cod liver oil with the carrot essence powder.
Thanks 

[/ QUOTE ]
Bri123,  I don't know if any oil works the same, I'll have to double-check but I thought the oil mentioned was flaxseed oil to take or eat during the time the carrot juice is consumed.   The cod liver oil is high in vitamin A  and I'm not sure if this combo of cod liver oil and carrot juice increases the toxicity vitamin A or not.  Too much vitamin A is toxic and can cause _hair loss_.  Too much  beta carotene (converted to vit A in the body) is not.   Since this vitamin is not water soluble it is stored in the body. We cannot get a toxic amount of beta carotene. Beta carotene can be converted into vitamin A in the body but only when needed.
I'm just saying you may NOT want to increase your cod liver oil but add flaxseed oil instead.


----------



## Isis (Apr 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*greenidlady1 said:*
I've been eating baby carrots pretty regularly for a while since reading Cybra's post a while back.  I also add Perfect Food and Barlean's Greens to my diet for energy and overall health.  
I have really noticed a difference with my nail and hair growth.  Just yesterday I was wondering how I have all this thick new growth and it's only been 7 weeks since my touch up!!  I think it keeps my skin pretty clear as well. 
I stopped for a few weeks after a bad case of the flu and I noticed a difference when I started back up again...
Take care and God Bless,
G 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you for this update, Greenidlady1!  I appreciate hearing results from those doing this longterm.  Can you share how many baby carrots you eat daily?


----------



## Lorraine (Apr 10, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone was taking carrot vitamins and what were the results? I just learned the juice and baby carrots are conflicting with my diet because of the sugar.

Just curious.


----------



## Isis (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't think I've seen carrot vitamins.  Do you know any brands and can you describe them LorraineG?


----------



## Lovely901Lady (Apr 11, 2004)

Okay.  My skin looks great but one of my co-workers mentioned a reddish tint to my skin.  She had no idea about the daily carrots/carrot juice intake.  When I got home, I asked my husband and he said a little bit but that my skin looked pretty....so, I laid off the juice for a couple of days to see if the orange color would subside and I'll start back up again tomorrow...

I am so loving it, by the way.


----------



## soulchild (Apr 11, 2004)

Lovely, how much have you been drinking.


----------



## Honeyhips (Apr 11, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Nova said:*
Count me in!    I have no other choice since I've run out and bought a bag full of carrots, apples and ginger!     

If I keep following all the advice offered here (which is the best I've ever received), I'm going to have long, luxurious hair to protect me from the elements because I'll surely be homeless!  

P.S.  Starting carrot-apple-ginger-cucumber juice today!  
      Will post results on April 22nd.     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/ QUOTE ]

why are you including apple, ginger and cucumber?


----------



## Honeyhips (Apr 11, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Brooke007 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*TigerOrange said:*
I'm in.  I tried this after you posted.  One of my friend's that is on the Atkins Diet told me that I was going to get fat b/c of the high glycemic index.  

[/ QUOTE ] Carrot juice does have a high GI.
The glycemic response of carrot juice can be reduced by drinking it with a tablespoon full of oil. The oil has the added benefit of increasing the body’s absorption of the fat soluble carotenoids, such as beta-carotene, alpha-carotene and lutein. Any oil will produce this effect. This is a great way to get in beneficial oils and carrot juice at the same time. I recommend coconut oil for a tasteless way to get it, also flaxseed oil, hemp oil or any of the oils you’ll find in your health food store's refrigerated section.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
oh wow, thanks!


----------



## Honeyhips (Apr 11, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Brooke007 said:*
C.E. Cutie,
I'm sorta familiar w/ the Atkins diet, I beleive the first 2 weeks are carb free anyway or maybe it's consume less than 20g of carbs. Carrots have gotten a negative rating from these types of diets because of their sugar content and because of this Glycemic Index. Studies measure the GI of carrot to be 86 on a scale where the glycemic index of bread is 100. The glycemic response was lowered to 66 by consuming oil along with the juice.  The newest fad is to measure the _Glycemic load_ to determine the insulin effect a particular food item will have and this measurement says that carrots are a lot friendlier to dieters than previously thought. Still, you can eat them just not in excess.

Carrots or carrot juice will effect whether or not your body goes into or maintains ketosis, but so will any carb. Isis is recommending 2oz/ a day for the challenge which will be about 3 -4 grams of carbs. So as long as the rest of the carbs you consume fall within your daily allotted range (minus the 3 or 4 grams for your 2 oz of carrot juice a day) you will be able to maintain your ketosis. 

The added oil won't effect how many carbs you are consuming, only the glycemic impact the carrots have. But you will get more out of the juice if you consume with a lil oil. HTH 

[/ QUOTE ]
so do you mix the oil w/ the juice or take the oil before the juice or after.  Yes I need it spelled out like that. LOL


----------



## Honeyhips (Apr 11, 2004)

so what do you think will happen to your hair/skin/nails when you get off this challenge.  Do you think it will revert, or stay where it is?  What do you think you'll have to do to maintain your hair. 

I also wonder stuff like this when I want to try something new. Then I try to relate it to exercise and I'm like well in order to maintain weight loss you have to continue to do it. SO I imagine the same is true for this and starting other products programs.


----------



## joyous (Apr 11, 2004)

Isis, I'm still getting great results. My skin is smooth, supple and radiant. I had a small breakout this week but I think it was due to over exfoliation. It disappeared in 1 day. My hair seems softer, stays moisturized but I'm not sure about extra growth yet(haven't measured). I'm still drinking about 6-8oz. daily and haven't had a problem with the orange tint that some of the ladies complain about, but I also drink about 8-9 glasses of water a day. I got lazy(tired of preparing fresh juice) and missed two days this week but my skin still looks great. I'm getting load of compliments. I will continue the challenge.


----------



## Isis (Apr 11, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Honeyhips said:*
so do you mix the oil w/ the juice or take the oil before the juice or after.  Yes I need it spelled out like that. LOL 

[/ QUOTE ]

You take the oil before or after the juice.  For example, I drink my juice, then eat a salad afterwards with flaxseed oil in my salad. 

For me, I would gag if I put my oil in my carrot juice although some may prefer to take it this way.  As long as you're taking the oil around the same time you consume the juice.


----------



## Isis (Apr 11, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*joyous said:*
Isis, I'm still getting great results. My skin is smooth, supple and radiant. I had a small breakout this week but I think it was due to over exfoliation. It disappeared in 1 day. My hair seems softer, stays moisturized but I'm not sure about extra growth yet(haven't measured). I'm still drinking about 6-8oz. daily and haven't had a problem with the orange tint that some of the ladies complain about, but I also drink about 8-9 glasses of water a day. I got lazy(tired of preparing fresh juice) and missed two days this week but my skin still looks great. I'm getting load of compliments. I will continue the challenge. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm glad you are continuing to get great results Joyous - the compliments are great aren't they!  The orange tint usually doesn't happen unless one is drinking or eating a LOT of carrots or juice.  Some of the ladies are saying they like that tint and get compliments because of that too.
Thanks for sharing your hair progress also. It sounds like the challenge is working very well for you.


----------



## Irresistible (Apr 11, 2004)

im thinking about joining this challenge....i tried doin the eggs and got sick of that really fast.   wonder if i can stick with this one


----------



## joyous (Apr 11, 2004)

Isis, what's amazing is that for the last five years or so I've tried everything under the sun to get a clear complexion. My friend and I always joke and say we'll still have acne when we become grandpaents one day. It was extremely distressing because we both didn't have skin problems during our earlier years that couldn't be resolved with over the counter products. I've been to a dermatologist, tried Retin-A Micro and antibiotics, with moderate results but discontinued after a while because you have continually give blood samples with antibiotics. After all the money I've spent and doctors I've been to just think the solution was something as inexpensive and natural as carrot juice. I saw success in 1 week. It just goes to show that many of our physicians are just not into nutrition. My primary physician is just amazed. She actually took notes and wrote down everything I was doing so she could refer it to her other patients with problem skin.


----------



## Isis (Apr 11, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Honeyhips said:*
so what do you think will happen to your hair/skin/nails when you get off this challenge.  Do you think it will revert, or stay where it is?  What do you think you'll have to do to maintain your hair. 

I also wonder stuff like this when I want to try something new. Then I try to relate it to exercise and I'm like well in order to maintain weight loss you have to continue to do it. SO I imagine the same is true for this and starting other products programs. 

[/ QUOTE ]

In the past when I was regularly drinking carrot juice, my  naturally thick hair became a lot thicker very quickly. I was getting compliments on my hair thickness all of the time from relatives, friends and coworkers, and on my glowing skin too.  Thinking back, my hair was also damaged at that time from all the daily heat I was using so the carrot juice restored something important in my hair.  Each strand felt and looked thicker.   When I stopped the juice, my hair and skin didn't just suddenly revert back to where I started.  It was a gradual process to get back to having less beta carotene in my system.  It wasn't a good example though because I was still damaging my hair daily but interesting because I got my hair to appear healthy for a while.  

I intend to stay on the juice like another supplement, because it's so beneficial and it has almost all the vitamins and minerals we need for our bodies, including our hair, skin and nails.


----------



## Isis (Apr 13, 2004)

Update:
My hair appears to be shinier and I'm still noticing it feels thicker and softer as the days go by. I love the thought that my hair is getting direct nourishment at the roots from the carrot juice.

How is your hair doing ladies?


----------



## Lorraine (Apr 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Isis said:*
Update:
My hair appears to be shinier and I'm still noticing it feels thicker and softer as the days go by. I love the thought that my hair is getting direct nourishment at the roots from the carrot juice.

How is your hair doing ladies? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've noticed that it's much thicker. I was off for a day or two while wrestling with other options but you're right, Isis. I don't think I will see weight gain. I checked for carrot vitamins/pills but didn't see any. I'll ask my mother where she found them.


----------



## Isis (Apr 13, 2004)

Please let us know LorraineG too about those carrot pills.  It's good to have options. As I mentioned in your thread, your hair looks beautiful!


----------



## Isis (Apr 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*joyous said:*
Isis, what's amazing is that for the last five years or so I've tried everything under the sun to get a clear complexion. My friend and I always joke and say we'll still have acne when we become grandpaents one day. It was extremely distressing because we both didn't have skin problems during our earlier years that couldn't be resolved with over the counter products. I've been to a dermatologist, tried Retin-A Micro and antibiotics, with moderate results but discontinued after a while because you have continually give blood samples with antibiotics. After all the money I've spent and doctors I've been to just think the solution was something as inexpensive and natural as carrot juice. I saw success in 1 week. It just goes to show that many of our physicians are just not into nutrition. My primary physician is just amazed. She actually took notes and wrote down everything I was doing so she could refer it to her other patients with problem skin. 

[/ QUOTE ]
What a great testimonial Joyous!  I know it's about your skin rather than your hair but those results are pretty profound and like you said, an inexpensive and natural remedy.


----------



## Isis (Apr 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Irresistible said:*
im thinking about joining this challenge....i tried doin the eggs and got sick of that really fast.   wonder if i can stick with this one 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think this is a very easy one to stick to Irresistible!  You don't have to drink that much, unless you want to, and you can only get great benefits from it.


----------



## felicia (Apr 13, 2004)

where do you get your carrot juice outside of a whole food store? is the taste bad&gt; is it expensive?
thanks


----------



## bettydavis (Apr 14, 2004)

I just got some carrot juice at Safeway....I mix it with orange juice, half and half, and it tastes great! I think it will be easy for me to try to join this challenge. It is a little pricey, 1 litre cost me almost $5.00, but if you think about how many carrots you'd have to eat to get the same nutrients it balances out.


----------



## Lovely901Lady (Apr 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*soulchild said:*
Lovely, how much have you been drinking. 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL...I'd been drinking around 10-14 ounces per day.  I had been giving my daughter about 2 ounces per day but she broke out around her mouth...possibly something completely unrelated or a reaction to something I added to the carrot juice but she decided to just eat carrots instead, so I started drinking it all by myself.  I would juice about 1 pound of carrots (5 lb bag lasts for 5 days so it was easy for me to keep up with it this way), a stalk of celery or a few spinach leaves, an apple, and a little sliver of ginger if I was drinking it earlier in the day...sometimes a mango...however much I got from juicing all of that was what I would drink.  But, since I've started back, I've cut back on how much.  I juice carrots until I get about a cups worth (8 ounces) and then juice an apple and that's what I've done these past couple of days...and my daughter's begging for me to let her have some, too.  She thinks her reaction was to the ginger since that was the only thing that we could think of that she hadn't already had before...but I'm still loving it.  I haven't noticed a difference in my hair that I can say is specifically due to the carrots and/or carrot juice because I've started so many other things around the same time....like getting my vitamin regimen together and starting protein shakes.  

But from what it's done for my skin, alone, carrot juice is definitely a keeper for me.


----------



## Honeyhips (Apr 14, 2004)

I will definitely be doing this.  But now I have to reread this and figure out which brands to buy. LOL  

Isis thanks for answering the question.  I'm excited to try it.


----------



## Nova (Apr 15, 2004)

Honeyhips:

Sorry about getting back to you so late.  I took a break from the board for a few days.  

I got the carrot-apple-ginger juice recipe from the recipe board on this site.   The ginger aids in circulation.  I can't remember what benefits apples offer, but it makes the juice sweeter and cucumbers can aid in hair growth (this info. I got from a juice book years ago by author:  Norman Walker -- not sure about his first name).


----------



## Isis (Apr 20, 2004)

This is the last week for some of us who started March 22.  How is everyone's hair doing?


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 20, 2004)

Does carrot juice really work?  Who has tried it and had success with their hair?


----------



## mspretty (Apr 20, 2004)

I am really late at seeing this thread, or I would have been joined the challenge, but I can always start late. I don't think the whole juice thing will work for me, it sounds gross, but I do love eating raw baby carrots though-how many carrots do you think I should eat to equal the amount of juice you all have been drinking?


----------



## Irresistible (Apr 20, 2004)

i just happened to see some carrot powder (juice) in the vitamin store the other day...i thought about it..but i changed my mind...ughhh i know i would struggle to drink it


----------



## bettydavis (Apr 20, 2004)

I said it once and i'll say it again, mix your carrot juice with OJ and it tastes great! I've been on it for a couple weeks now and it hasn't been hard at all.


----------



## soulchild (Apr 20, 2004)

OJ or apple juice.  The kind I got had a blend of all 3.


----------



## Armyqt (Apr 20, 2004)

I haven't had any in about a week now.  I've been travelling so I couldn't take the Odwalla.  I did pick up the carrot essence carrot powder, but it's gross.  I need to pick up some more Odwalla soon.


----------



## HOTCHOCOLATE (Apr 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Armyqt said:*
I haven't had any in about a week now.  I've been travelling so I couldn't take the Odwalla.  I did pick up the carrot essence carrot powder, but it's gross.  I need to pick up some more Odwalla soon. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes it is!  I guess I should have mentioned that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,but I hate carrot juice anyway.  I just gulp it down.


----------



## Isis (Apr 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Poohbear said:*
Does carrot juice really work?  Who has tried it and had success with their hair? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Poohbear- you may want to go through and read some of the experiences the ladies have been having with this challenge so far.  It's interesting.

In the past, when I started drinking carrot juice for health reasons (and I loved the taste), I suddenly noticed my hair was getting longer and thicker when it was stagnating before, and so did other people.  Friends and family started making comments about my hair.  And I wasn't taking any care of my hair either, mostly damaging it with heat.  I didn't keep up on the carrot juice (for no reason) so I didn't see the long-term results.  

Since this challenge started 4 weeks ago, some are reporting accelerated growth and others are seeing bald spots filling in, softer, more moisturized, thicker and smoother hair.  

As a side bonus, many on the challenge are saying the juice has remarkably made their skin noticeably more beautiful, glowing and even-toned, clearing acne and other breakouts.


----------



## Isis (Apr 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*mspretty said:*
I am really late at seeing this thread, or I would have been joined the challenge, but I can always start late. I don't think the whole juice thing will work for me, it sounds gross, but I do love eating raw baby carrots though-how many carrots do you think I should eat to equal the amount of juice you all have been drinking? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Welcome to the challege Mspretty!  It's never to late to start and I will be continuing this as part of my regimen.  

The minimum is 2 ounces of carrot juice each day for good results.  I'm not sure how many baby carrots that would be to eat. Some are eating a lot of carrots or drinking a lot more juice daily.  Earlier in this thread I posted that [ QUOTE ]
1/4 pound of carrots would make about 2 ounces. I don't know how many baby carrots that is or how many are in a bag. If it's in a one-pound bag, then you can estimate a fourth of that. 1 large carrot or 2 regular sized carrots makes about 2 ounces of juice

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Bunny77 (Apr 20, 2004)

I just joined this forum last week so I'm new to the CJ challenge (I started last Saturday).

I found this great pure CJ brand called Bolthouse Farms. I found it at Publix, for all you southern ladies who might be interested. It tastes very sweet and I really enjoy drinking it. NO added sugar/salt or other gunk whatsoever.

It's $2.99 for one liter.


----------



## Isis (Apr 20, 2004)

Welcome Bunny77!  I love the taste of Bolthouse Farms too! And their expiration dates are usually far enough in advance to really get your money's worth.


----------



## Armyqt (Apr 20, 2004)

Bunny, I'm gonna search for that brand up here.  What section is it found in?


----------



## Bunny77 (Apr 20, 2004)

It's in the produce section, near all of the orange juices.  They have other flavors too, like Apple Passion Fruit!  I'm going to go crazy there one day when I get a few extra bucks!

And thanks Isis for the welcome! It's great to be here!


----------



## alliyah4eva203 (Apr 20, 2004)

i know i'm way late. but i'm joining. i have to go in search of carrot juice though cause i'm not sure what brands we have here in the uk.


----------



## Armyqt (Apr 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Bunny77 said:*
It's in the produce section, near all of the orange juices.  They have other flavors too, like Apple Passion Fruit!  I'm going to go crazy there one day when I get a few extra bucks! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks Bunny, I'll check some of my local grocery stores for it.


----------



## Isis (Apr 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*alliyah4eva203 said:*
i know i'm way late. but i'm joining. i have to go in search of carrot juice though cause i'm not sure what brands we have here in the uk. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Welcome Alliyah4eva203!  Actually, it's never too late.  What I really love about this challenge is that one gets benefits that can be seen in a relatively short period of time.  Other kinds of supplements can take much longer before results are noticed.  Carrot juice goes directly into the bloodstream.


----------



## alliyah4eva203 (Apr 21, 2004)

i just bought some eden organic carrot juice today and drank half a small glass. i have to say i was pleasently suprised. i thought it would taste like s**t. but it's actually quite nice.


----------



## nurseN98 (Apr 21, 2004)

I have been following this thread and drinking carrot juice daily for the past couple of weeks......I don't know if my hair is really growing a lot or not but I can now see a LOT better when I'm driving at night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








So I am officially joining the carrot juice challenge!


----------



## Isis (Apr 22, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*nurseN98 said:*
I have been following this thread and drinking carrot juice daily for the past couple of weeks......I don't know if my hair is really growing a lot or not but I can now see a LOT better when I'm driving at night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








So I am officially joining the carrot juice challenge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
Welcome NurseN98!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My nightvision has improved dramatically too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL Alliyah4eva203!  - I was pleasantly surprised too when I took my very first sip!


----------



## lshevonne (Apr 22, 2004)

Since the beginning of the challenge I think I've missed about 5 days total of no carrot.  I got my touchup this morning and my stylist thought my hair was growing really fast.  The relaxer didn't even tingle. (Last time it did towards the end) I did notice less shedding than before.  Again, my nails are still long and strong.  If I can keep my son from drinking all my juice I'll be doing good. LOL


----------



## mspretty (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks Isis for the welcome as well as the suggestions. I want to try the juice first and see how it tastes but I think I will end up just eating the carrots. Thanks also Bunny77 because there is a publix down here where I live,(although I am not sure where exactly it is) I'll have to check them out. I plan on posting when I officially start the challenge.


----------



## Isis (Apr 28, 2004)

That's wonderful Lshevonne to hear that from your stylist!  Great confirmation!  When I do my next touchup I'm going to see if there is less tingling  since the other times.  My nails are stronger and longer too!  I posted on the skincare thread a few  months ago about my nails being exceptionally short, all the way down to the quick and I don't chew my nails.  

I wish you much success Mspretty!


----------



## Cat_Eyed_Cutie (Apr 28, 2004)

Going to Sam's to get some carrot juice


----------



## bellydancer (Apr 28, 2004)

dang it. i'm doing this challenge this summer when i get a job. being a broke product junkie sucks!!!


----------



## mspretty (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks Isis for wishing me luck. I went to the grocery store today and found out that I bag of baby carrots is 1 lb. so I am on the right track, now it's just a matter of waiting until pay day to stock up on the carrots.


----------



## prettykitty (Jun 5, 2004)

bumping for updates here too


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 5, 2004)

Once I ran out of carrot juice, I stopped drinking it.


----------



## LABETT (Jun 5, 2004)

I just found out my local health food store sells it I bought some to try and I am thinking about trying those carotene vitamins from Puritans Pride.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jun 5, 2004)

So about how long should it take before seeing results?


----------



## kitchen_tician (Jun 5, 2004)

I am not on this challenge. 

but, I bought Boltsfarm 100% pure CJ on Wed, because I'm trying to be "healthy" and I want to improve my vision.  Anyway, it's Sat and my skin is very smooth and clear.  I had a pimple on my chest and it went away the next day.  I don't get pimples on my chest very often.  Maybe 2x per year and they usually last much longer. Also, my skin is a little "organgish" and my complexion is med/dark brown. 

I also mix it with OJ, for the taste. I have about 3 ounces of CJ with OJ.  

As for my vision, nothing yet.  I'm going to have to break down and see the eye doctor.

Nothing noticeable in hair either. It's only a few days.


----------



## dreemssold (Jun 5, 2004)

I was eating baby carrots, but I have slacked off a bit the last few days.  I think I will try carrot juice, anyway, since all I'll need is two oz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jun 5, 2004)

Does V8 splash count?  If so then count me in!


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jun 6, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Isis (Jun 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Lovelylocs said:*
Does V8 splash count?  If so then count me in! 

[/ QUOTE ]
I've never had V8 splash - is it carrot juice?  Regular V8 isn't, I think that's mostly tomato juice.  100% carrot juice contains all the vitamins we need for our hair and skin.  Other kinds of juice may not.

For my update, my hair seems to be thicker than ever! I haven't retouched yet since I'm stretching out my relaxer but I sure have a lot of new growth!  For the last several months I have not been taking biotin or MSM either(although I have it), not for a particular reason but it does make it a little bit easier for me to pinpoint what is working and how.  I still only drink 2 ounces of juice daily.

My skin always looks clear and great and my nails are so long and pretty!  My night vision is off the charts!


----------



## Autumn (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm just getting in on this challenge. I LOVE Odwalla pure pressed carrot juice from Whole Foods. I buy the big half gallon size plastic jug for 5.99. Tastes GREAT! I love an ice cold 8 oz glass of this every morning, first thing. 

I've been drinking it for about 2 weeks BEFORE I found out about this challenge. Haven't paid much attention to my hair (I'm a natural 4a crown and nape / 4b front edges ... 1 to 1 1/2 inch twa).......but my fingernails look great. Strong and healthy with a natural sheen. They don't split like they used to. That's super!

I applied a mild perm to texturize my hair when I joined this forum about 2 months ago and right now it's a constant battle with me trying to decided to keep on texturizing or just keep it natural. It's still pretty short, but the texturizer helped fluff it up a bit so that my ends aren't as blunt. For now, I'm leaning on the side of 'keep it natural' because even the mild texturizer burned my scalp (i applied some petroleum grease to my scalp to protect it). My fro's just so thick and bulky that I wanted to thin it out a bit. I've been natural for over a year now and at the 9 month mark, It became too much work for my lazy butt, so I chopped it back down to a twa. Now I'm afraid to let it grow back out 100% natural again.  Tough descision indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Wish me luck


----------



## nurseN98 (Jun 7, 2004)

I was doing the challenge but then slacked off for a couple of weeks. But I'm back on now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still not sure how it is working for my hair, my hair is growing a little faster but I've also been taking flaxseed oil,biotin and multivites.  But my nails are sooo much stronger and prettier now. It's working for something


----------



## melodee (Jun 7, 2004)

Have you guys gotten orange skin yet?


----------



## ballet_bun (Jun 9, 2004)

I just got a juicer as a gift yesterday.  I'm going to give this a try now.  I'm really excited.


----------



## azul11 (Jul 28, 2004)

any updates? I may try this challenge. God bless you all.


----------



## azul11 (Oct 18, 2004)

bump. God bless you all.


----------



## pearlygurl (Oct 19, 2004)

bumping for more updates...


----------



## pearlygurl (Nov 11, 2004)

bump


----------



## gn1g (Nov 11, 2004)

I wish I had known this 10 lbs ago.  

I've been juicing since the Middle of August and I just recently stopped, about a week ago.  I was drinking about 10+ oz of carrot juice a day along with ginger and apple.  I gained soooooo much weight.  The carrot juice made me so hungry.  

I guess I will have to start again.  But I will certainly be taking my flax seed oil pills.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Feb 19, 2005)

is anyone thinking of trying this challenge??? im quite curious about doing this....anymore results ladies?


----------



## nesha24 (Feb 19, 2005)

hey ladies!  count me in on the challenge...i just bought 2 bags of baby carrots, and a fat free veggie-ranch dip.  i also found a new carrot juice called Bolthouse.  It's 100% carrot juice.  i had to double check the ingredients, it says: Peeled baby cut carrots, cold pressed for freshness.  it can't get any better than that!  it taste pretty good.  it was 2.99 for 1liter.  i've tried the odwalla and that's pretty tasty as well.  good luck all!


----------



## Isis (Feb 19, 2005)

nesha24 said:
			
		

> hey ladies! count me in on the challenge...i just bought 2 bags of baby carrots, and a fat free veggie-ranch dip. i also found a new carrot juice called Bolthouse. It's 100% carrot juice. i had to double check the ingredients, it says: Peeled baby cut carrots, cold pressed for freshness. it can't get any better than that! it taste pretty good. it was 2.99 for 1liter. i've tried the odwalla and that's pretty tasty as well. good luck all!


This is a great challenge ladies, welcome!  When I don't have time to juice my carrots, I enjoy Bolthouse also, very delicious!


----------



## Queenie (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm supposed to be doing this.  Have 5 lbs of carrots at home waiting for me.


----------



## Champagne_Wishes (Mar 6, 2005)

What brand is most of you ladies drinking?  I bought Bolthouse Farms brand and it doesn't taste like the carrots I am used to drinking.  But the crazy thing is I can eat a bag of carrots with no problem.


----------



## tallnomad (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm new here and already I'm posting a challenge! 

Is anyone still doing this?  I am going to go juice some carrots as soon as I get off of here.  I just got back from visiting NYC last weekend and my skin broke out like crazy.  Sometimes it does that when I travel, but this is ridiculous.  And then I got a trim, but she cut more off than I wanted.  So, needless to say, both my skin and hair are bumming me out a bit!

I am so lazy when it comes to juicing, but when I do, the benefits are great!  Smooth skin and a glow.  Hoping to notice fast hair growth too!

I got a silkener when I was in NYC and am also hoping to get softer new growth because when it's tighter, it makes for drier hair during the grow out process.

Is anyone up for this?  Regardless, writing this and hopefully having someone here hold me accountable will make me really stick with this.  I'll start with one week and then increase to a month and hopefully as long term as possible.

Thanks!

Thanks Isis for starting this!

Oh, BTW--I probably won't do straight carrot juice---it's too sweet for me.  I mix it with random things.  Right now in my fridge, I have carrots, kale, celery, apple and lemon.  

Later this week or next, I'll try carrot, ginger, apple and lemon.  I have to have the lemon because it helps to cut the overly sweet taste to me.


----------



## tallnomad (Jul 25, 2005)

Anyone interested?


----------



## joyous (Aug 5, 2005)

Bumping for locabouthair


----------



## Queenie (Aug 5, 2005)

Alright, I'm getting back on this challenge. I haven't been drinking it in a while. I will mix it with other veggies and fruits too.


----------



## locabouthair (Aug 6, 2005)

i started this challenge before but i fell off of it because buying the carrot juice everyday was kinda hard on my pockets. But I will start again. I just hope it helps my skin.


----------



## Dolapo (Aug 6, 2005)

i want to join this challenge. ill search for the odwella carrot juice and buy baby carrots


----------



## *Happily Me* (Aug 6, 2005)

*I'm still in.  I drink fresh squeezed juice about 3 times a week.*


----------



## ryanshope (Sep 6, 2005)

I starting buying carrot juice(not for this challenge) but it helps to mix it with a little orange juice...I found it at Trader Joe and it is very tasty(low cal)..the oj cuts the taste and stretches the carrot juice(last two weeks)...I drink a 8 oz glass a day...


----------



## NoNapNique (Nov 22, 2005)

I just started on this, but I was wondering...  How many ounces a day is recommended for hair growth. I have been drinking 4 oz. in the morning w/my vitamins. 

I already have started turning my usual "winter pale", so I just don't want to end up drinking so much that I turn orange on top of it


----------



## Nita81 (Nov 22, 2005)

I think I'll try this as well.....off to Whole Foods when I get off work!!!!


----------



## PoeticJustice (Nov 22, 2005)

I know I'm somewhere mixed in these pages but I fell off. I'm getting back on and I wanted to ask does V8 Splash count


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 22, 2005)

I've been doing this since the summer w/Bolthouse Farms, I started drinking it to replace soda's, and it taste really good, actually better than I thought, I guess I can add this to the list of challenges,LOl.

*@Justicewifey- I don't know if it's okay to substitute, but whenever they sell out of the carrot juice I just by the veggie or carrot& passion fruit blend. It's better than nothing and it keeps me from falling off.  *


----------



## Isis (Nov 22, 2005)

Justicewifey said:
			
		

> I know I'm somewhere mixed in these pages but I fell off. I'm getting back on and I wanted to ask does V8 Splash count


No, V8 splash is a tomato-based veggie juice, it's not the same as 100 % pure carrot juice and won't have the same effect!


----------



## Isis (Nov 22, 2005)

NoNapNique said:
			
		

> I just started on this, but I was wondering... How many ounces a day is recommended for hair growth. I have been drinking 4 oz. in the morning w/my vitamins.
> 
> I already have started turning my usual "winter pale", so I just don't want to end up drinking so much that I turn orange on top of it


 
2 ounces per day is enough.  That's very little and it won't turn you orange! 
Some of the ladies love the glowing, smooth complexion carrot juice gives them and drink more.


----------



## naturaline (Nov 23, 2005)

im joining.... hope im not to late


----------



## PoeticJustice (Nov 23, 2005)

Isis said:
			
		

> No, V8 splash is a tomato-based veggie juice, it's not the same as 100 % pure carrot juice and won't have the same effect!





I tried  

Thanks Isis, I'll pick some carrot juice up today.


----------



## Isis (Nov 23, 2005)

naturaline said:
			
		

> im joining.... hope im not to late


This challenge has been ongoing, you're never too late!


----------



## tallnomad (Jan 11, 2006)

i'm still doing this.  anyone else?

my skin is getting smoother!  verdict still out about my hair though.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 11, 2006)

I am still doing it as well...I notice a change in my complexion also. Not sure about the hair growth aspect of it...I am taking so much other stuff that I don't know what is making it grow.


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Jan 11, 2006)

*I would like to join this challenge. I eat one large carrot daily as part of the Qu.I.Challenge. I hope this is ok.*


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm going to start drinking carrot juice again.  It made my skin nice & clear, made my hair grow, & it also kept me regular (sorry for the extra information).


----------



## HKW53 (Jan 11, 2006)

Cat_Eyed_Cutie said:
			
		

> Thanks Brooke...there is no way I could only drink 2oz of carrot juice...I can drink 32oz in one sitting! Lol, T ghink I'll just have to wait until after induction to joinn the challange.



Do you make your own carrot juice or is it a powder.  Just wondering what kind of delicious juice you were drinking to drink so much.  I made it when I had a juicer and I have had 32oz at once it was so good.  

I always used organic carrots  because the regular ones from the grocery store  didn't make very good carrot juice. Most of the organic ones are sweeter and the juice was sweet and delicious.


----------



## Isis (Jan 12, 2006)

foxybrownsugar said:
			
		

> *I would like to join this challenge. I eat one large carrot daily as part of the Qu.I.Challenge. I hope this is ok.*


I large carrot is good.   However, carrot juice goes directly to the bloodstream so the body can process it right away.  Eating a carrot requires digestion so it's a slower process.

I still drink my two ounces of carrot juice daily as a way of life more than a challenge.  I find myself buying the carrot juice these days more than juicing it though, mainly because of being busy. :fat:


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Carrot Juice Hair Growth Challenge Progress*



			
				joyous said:
			
		

> Well Isis, I didn't join the challenge but for the past week I've been drinking carrot,celery and spinach juice and my skin has cleared up and no new breakouts. I'm going to continue this for the next few weeks and I'll let you know if I see improved benefits with my hair.


 
Thanks for posting this.  This reminded me that I wasnted to get a juicer this year.  This will be great that I am starting a small garden in my backyard.


----------



## Lioness (Jan 12, 2006)

I am sooo on this one! I bought carrot juice yesterday and I will be drinking it every week-(it's £1 a bottle and i go through one bottle in like 2-3 days...).
I found this from google:_The Healing Power of Juices

By Roopa Chari, M.D. 
Board Certified Physician in Internal Medicine and co-owner of The Chari Center of Health, Inc. in San Diego_

_A daily glass of carrot and spinach juice gives vital nutrients to the roots of the hair, thereby preventing hair loss and actually restoring your natural hair color. Juices provide the vitamins, enzymes, minerals and trace elements which go into the formation of hair. Adding cucumbers to the carrot and spinach juice also promotes hair growth as it is high in silicon and sulfur. _


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jan 12, 2006)

Do you have the webaddress for this?





			
				Summa Bliss said:
			
		

> I am sooo on this one! I bought carrot juice yesterday and I will be drinking it every week-(it's £1 a bottle and i go through one bottle in like 2-3 days...).
> I found this from google:_The Healing Power of Juices_
> 
> _By Roopa Chari, M.D. _
> ...


----------



## Lioness (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes

http://www.byregion.net/articles-healers/Juices_Heal.html


----------



## BerrySweet (Jan 12, 2006)

The growth comes from the beta carotene in the carrots correct?  Could I be on the challenge if I take beta carotene supplements?  Drinking carrot juice is tooo expensive and too nasty for me lol.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Jan 12, 2006)

I love my carrot juice, I got late for work yesterday because I refuse to leave the house without making it  . Not only does it do wonders for my hair, but it gives me so much energy... I am hopelessly addicted to it. I have to buy a new juicer now, and I recently tried adding spinich and cucumber, definitely a keeper.....


----------



## tastesosweet (Jan 12, 2006)

Instead of the juice, I'm going to get the little snack sized bags andmuch on those throughout the day.


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Jan 12, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> I large carrot is good.   However, carrot juice goes directly to the bloodstream so the body can process it right away.  Eating a carrot requires digestion so it's a slower process.
> 
> I still drink my two ounces of carrot juice daily as a way of life more than a challenge.  I find myself buying the carrot juice these days more than juicing it though, mainly because of being busy. :fat:


*thanx for the info. I will probably alternate btw eating and drinking carrots because im already blending berries & banana for breakfast. *


----------



## Isis (Jan 13, 2006)

Summa Bliss said:
			
		

> I am sooo on this one! I bought carrot juice yesterday and I will be drinking it every week-(it's £1 a bottle and i go through one bottle in like 2-3 days...).
> I found this from google:_The Healing Power of Juices_
> 
> _By Roopa Chari, M.D. _
> ...





			
				Summa Bliss said:
			
		

> Yes
> http://www.byregion.net/articles-healers/Juices_Heal.html



Now this is interesting.  Thanks Summa Bliss and for the link too!


----------



## Isis (Jan 13, 2006)

BerrySweet said:
			
		

> The growth comes from the beta carotene in the carrots correct? Could I be on the challenge if I take beta carotene supplements? Drinking carrot juice is tooo expensive and too nasty for me lol.


I haven't heard any feedback from those taking beta carotene supplements but it's healthy too.  The hair (and skin) benefits come from everything in the carrot juice, not just the beta carotene.  It has all of the B vitamins,  and a list of other important minerals including calcium.


----------



## tallnomad (Jan 13, 2006)

i ran out of carrots this morning and didn't get to the store this evening.  this is my bday wknd (yay!  ) so i think i may just get some from Trader Joe's.  They have a nice sized bottle for only about $3 or $4 dollars.  Whole Foods costs more.

straight carrot juice is kinda nasty to me too.  I feel like it tastes like carrot milk  

i find that if i add an apple or lemon, it cuts that weird sweet (milky) taste.  lately i've been juicing cucumber, celery, carrot, apple, lemon, ginger and parsley.

i think carrot, apple and ginger is considered a "hair growth drink."  just FYI. i guess the ginger stimulates.


----------



## Isis (Jan 13, 2006)

tiffcurl said:
			
		

> straight carrot juice is kinda nasty to me too. I feel like it tastes like carrot milk      i think carrot, apple and ginger is considered a "hair growth drink." just FYI. i guess the ginger stimulates


 Some of us, including me, _love_ that sweet milk taste - especially when it's ice cold!  I can drink it all day long, but I don't! 


Thanks for sharing your carrot, apple and ginger concoction.


----------



## labmouse (Jan 14, 2006)

I'll totally join in. I can drink aliter of carrot juice in one sitting, so I'll have to have some restraint. Maybe three liters a week at most.


----------



## Isis (Jan 14, 2006)

labmouse said:
			
		

> I'll totally join in. I can drink aliter of carrot juice in one sitting, so I'll have to have some restraint. Maybe three liters a week at most.


Welcome to LHCF Labmouse!
Three liters a week is still a lot of carrot juice although some of the ladies here do drink a lot of it.  I've learned that two ounces each day is enough for hair and skin results.


----------



## shawniegee (Jan 14, 2006)

tiffcurl said:
			
		

> i ran out of carrots this morning and didn't get to the store this evening.  this is my bday wknd (yay!  ) so i think i may just get some from Trader Joe's.  They have a nice sized bottle for only about $3 or $4 dollars.  Whole Foods costs more.
> 
> straight carrot juice is kinda nasty to me too.  I feel like it tastes like carrot milk
> 
> ...



Thanks for this info I definately try this.


----------



## Mom23 (Jun 7, 2006)

**BUMPING**


----------



## nyreebnks (Jun 8, 2006)

count me in on the challegne


----------



## Isis (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome Nyreebnks to this challenge and to LHCF!


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Jun 8, 2006)

I'll try this too. This will be the ultimate challenge 4 me because I absolutely hate carrots! Unless its stewed. But I could never stand the taste. Yuck... This hairgrowing thing got me doin things I thought I would never do lol But carrots are good 4 u sooooooooooooo... Time to break out the juicer.


----------



## JLove74 (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm in....I'm going to experiement with adding different things to make it taste a tad bit better.

As I'm drinking I think of what my grandma used to say "All things good for you don't always taste so good"....ain't that the truth!


----------



## MrsHouston (Sep 24, 2006)

Late, but I'm doing this.


----------



## princesmich (Sep 24, 2006)

I've been juicing carrots faithfully just about everyday, I don't know if it's making a difference.


----------



## JewelleNY (Sep 24, 2006)

*I'm in, where's Isis  

I've been drinking the carrot, apple, and ginger combo for quite some time now and my hair has been growing like weeds.  I no longer take supplements and my hair is growing faster than when I was   I can't wait to but my own juicer *


----------



## MonaRae (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey Jewelle

If you don't have a juicer, how do you mix your carrot, apple, and ginger?
My juicer has seen better days and I will love to try it.

Thanks!
MonaRae


----------



## JewelleNY (Sep 24, 2006)

*Hi MonaRae    I get mine from either Whole Foods or this juice bar on 125th St here in Harlem.  They are pretty pricey so I am searching for juicers.  

I wish i knew how to do it without a juicer but I haven't figured that one out yet *


----------



## MonaRae (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Jewelle! 

Love the picture of you on the street of NY!  Oh how I miss home!!!!!

MonaRae


----------



## JewelleNY (Sep 24, 2006)

MonaRae said:
			
		

> Thanks Jewelle!
> 
> Love the picture of you on the street of NY!  Oh how I miss home!!!!!
> 
> MonaRae


*Thanks!  I didn't know you were from here, you have to come back when we have another meet-up 

I also wanted to mention that I had a manicure today and the manicurist told me that my nails were very strong    I have very weak nails normally so I was thrilled to hear this, I think it's the rabbit juice *


----------



## Jas123 (Sep 24, 2006)

Count me in too


----------



## Avin'sMom2010 (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm back in on this challenge too, I was looking through my photo album and noticing how CLEAR my skin was back then in the fall of 04' & my hair was growing nicely!! I'm going to mix mine with orange juice, 4oz orange juice + 4oz carrot juice


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 22, 2006)

does anyone have any updates? i want to start doing this.


----------



## MrsHouston (Nov 5, 2006)

I found a brand of carrot juice called Kagome.  It has Carrot juice & gingerin it, no sugar added. I've been adding OJ to it, but I think I'll add apple juice to it next.


----------



## mch5683 (Nov 6, 2006)

Im late but I would like to get in on this one too.  This is something that is good for me in more ways than one and I like carrots!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Nov 6, 2006)

I started back juicing today.


----------



## Isis (Nov 6, 2006)

JewelleNY said:
			
		

> *I'm in, where's Isis  *
> 
> *I've been drinking the carrot, apple, and ginger combo for quite some time now and my hair has been growing like weeds. I no longer take supplements and my hair is growing faster than when I was I can't wait to but my own juicer *


Here I is!  
It's good to know your hair is growing like weeds with this, JewelleNY.  I have fresh ginger, apples and carrots but never thought about juicing them together.  Sounds delicious in a spicy way, I'll have to try it. 
I'm still sipping on my 2 ounces of carrot juice each day.


----------



## baby42 (Nov 9, 2006)

hi donot want to sound like a    dummy but i cannot drink carrot juice  it will not stay down     but i found carrot pills at HERBAL EXTRACTS PLUS  on the web  u think  this will work  i can eat carrots but  the juice is another  thing have not try  it with apple  just  would like some in put thank u


----------



## JewelleNY (Nov 9, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> Here I is!
> It's good to know your hair is growing like weeds with this, JewelleNY.  I have fresh ginger, apples and carrots but never thought about juicing them together.  Sounds delicious in a spicy way, I'll have to try it.
> I'm still sipping on my 2 ounces of carrot juice each day.


*Hi Isis!  
The combination is great and today I had what they call a "morning cleanser" which is carrot, apple, ginger, and beets    It was very good.  The apple helps sweeten the drink and the beets are good for the blood.*


----------



## Isis (Nov 11, 2006)

JewelleNY said:
			
		

> *Hi Isis! *
> *The combination is great and today I had what they call a "morning cleanser" which is carrot, apple, ginger, and beets It was very good. The apple helps sweeten the drink and the beets are good for the blood.*


That sounds good too. I need to juice beets again, it's been a while. You're right, it's good for the blood (makes the urine red too! ).


----------



## Lavendar (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey all, I started back to juicing this week as well.  I was just thinking of starting a thread....shoulda known there was one already!  I love, love carrot and apple.  That is what I mainly drink, but sweet orange and beet is delicious as well.  I've never juiced greens.  Anyone know of a good combination with greens?


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Nov 14, 2006)

Newbie checking in! I am in on this! I already started this a week ago. Have'n't turned organge yet, or noticed anything different but time will tell! I love the taste of carrot juice. It's like a sweet treat in the day rather than having something sugary! Thanks for starting this challenge!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm definitely going to give this a try....Carrots/Carrot juice produces great results in one's *Hair AND Skin*...now that's a *Plus*!

I'm going to the grocery store today!


----------



## pureenergy77 (Nov 14, 2006)

I think I will try this. I used to juice all the time when I was a vegetarian and it's very good for your health. I think I will try the carrot, ginger, apple combo. I have to buy another juicer. I broke the one I used to have.


----------



## Social.Buttahfly (Nov 17, 2006)

Newbie checking in for the challenge just juiced some baby carrots probably 4 0z, 29 days and counting :trampolin


----------



## Qetesh (Nov 17, 2006)

I am not sure if I am officially up for this challenge but I have been eating about 10-15 baby carrots daily. I also plan on keeping that up for a while; hopefully I will get stronger and faster hair growth. I also use the carrot oil moisturizer on my hair, my hair quickly drinks that stuff up.


----------



## seymone (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Carrot Juice Hair Growth Challenge Progress*

I would like to join the challenge...


----------



## seymone (Nov 19, 2006)

I bought my carrot juice yesterday. I am a week or two behind. I am excited. I will post back in a week to let yall know if I see any improvement in hair, skin, and nails. I mix flax oil with carrot juice.. Taste good to me but I must admit I have to chase it with apple juice..


----------



## Summer_Rain (Nov 19, 2006)

ok, carrot juice doesn't really sound appetizing - can i just eat carrots and get the same benefit?


----------



## Isis (Nov 19, 2006)

SummerRain said:
			
		

> ok, carrot juice doesn't really sound appetizing - can i just eat carrots and get the same benefit?


It won't be exactly the same since eating them must be digested first.  Pure carrot juice goes directly to the bloodstream.  Eating raw carrots is just a longer process but you'll eventually get benefits.


----------



## jrae (Nov 19, 2006)

SummerRain said:
			
		

> ok, carrot juice doesn't really sound appetizing - can i just eat carrots and get the same benefit?


SummerRain, give the carrot-apple juice a try.  I was drinking carrot juice but hating every minute of it and the pre-juiced tastes better but it is very expensive.  Today, though, I juiced 2 carrots and 1 Granny Smith apple and it was amazingly delicious!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't remember whether I posted here or not already.  I plan to start this challenge tomorrow.  I also want to start on the Nourishair vitamins from GNC.  Just about everyone who's taken them seems to have awesome growth.  I have a Jack LeLane(spelling?) juicer that I haven't used in months but I will go back to it asap.  I'm excited about this one.


----------



## HersheyKiss0903 (Nov 20, 2006)

I have been drinking a carrot/orange juice blend for about 4 months now. I love what it has done for my skin. I hardly ever have breakouts anymore and it has evened out my skin tone.


----------



## Precious_1 (Nov 20, 2006)

I just bought a Juicer off Ebay last night!!!   Its on now, i am in for the challenge! soon as it arrives


----------



## divinefavor (Nov 20, 2006)

I started this challenge on Friday.  I juiced my carrots Friday morning, but on the way into work I felt like it was going to come back up (sorry for being gross). Hence, I haven't juiced since then.  I'm going to the store this afternoon to purchase some apples and try that combination to see if that helps.


----------



## londonjakki (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm in on this challenge..I'm in luv with my Jack Lalanne juicer....& I luv carrot juice....... I had been juicing every day, but for the past week I have become LAZY and had stopped so this will motivate me to get started again.....I'm also going to start back with the celery juice..it doesn't taste so great to me but it makes your skin so beautiful and gives you a healty glow and you see results in about a week if you juice every day!!!!
~~Gotta go i'm running downstairs to juice


----------



## LadyJ76 (Nov 22, 2006)

I just started this about a 1 1/2 wks ago. I had a Jack Lalane juicer just sitting on my kitchen counter looking pretty.  At first I thought I wouldn't care for the juice since I'm not a die hard carrot fan, but I'm starting to become addicted to it.  I luv the taste, I also will add and apple for a little sweetness.  Even my baby girls love it.  I don't know about hair growth but I have noticed that my complection is brighter and my eyelashes seem to be longer (even my DH agreed.) I'm really sold on this carrot juice challenge.  Thank you ladies for yet another good idea for health and hair


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 24, 2006)

I have been eating carrots every morning for the past two weeks; and drinking carrot juice on the weekends...And Ladies my skin complexion is glowing and looks so healthy!!! It has to be the carrots b/c I haven't changed anything in my skin care regime. 

This Challenge is a Keeper!!!!!!!!


----------



## seymone (Nov 24, 2006)

Well Ladies,

I have been doing this since last Saturday and I have not seen any results but I am not going to give up...


----------



## Social.Buttahfly (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm still drinking, what about everyone else,  my skin looks fantastic


----------



## pinayprincess (Dec 2, 2006)

i asked for a juicer for xmas, so ill be starting soon!


----------



## londonjakki (Dec 19, 2006)

LUVMYNATURAL said:
			
		

> I'm still drinking, what about everyone else, my skin looks fantastic


 
I'm still drinking also.....and my skin is GLOWING...I don't know about the hair growth as its natural (and I'm wiggin' it) so I really can't tell


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 19, 2006)

i drank carrot juice consistently for about a week or two and my skin was glowing also. i have to start drinking it again.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Dec 20, 2006)

I started drinking carrot juice sometime in November.  I originally bought Odwalla Carrot Juice in the health food section of my grocery store.  It was a half a gallon.  When I finished that I took a big bag of carrots and juiced them with my Jack Lalane juicer and poured it all in the empty half gallon carrot juice container.  I have a habit of drinking it now.  Its so weird because I hate carrots but I can drink carrot juice with no problem.  I guess because I just drink it straight down with a tablespoon of flaxseed oil mixed in.  Kill two birds with one stone - chug a lug!  

I'll let you guys know how the carrot juice/flaxseed oil concoction has affected my hair and skin in January when I do my relaxer.  I can't wait.  My hair hasn't been straight in a long time!


----------



## anahnamuslyyours (Jan 14, 2007)

Bumping for *ShaniKeys*.


----------



## Iammoney (Feb 3, 2007)

bumping up for responses and for updates


----------



## FlutterGirl (Feb 4, 2007)

Interresting, I may jump in the challenge ! 

I want my thick hair back. I took too much meds (low engergy, depression,anxiety, sleeping ALL the time and everywhere...) in the past months and my hair and I were feeling like a mess. I'm trying to find natural alternatives ! If you can suggest something to me drop a PM.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I've started back with the carrot juice again. So count me in!


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Feb 8, 2007)

I wanna join too. I started drinking it on Monday. I have a bottle of Bolthouse Farms. It's pretty good too. I just gotta find it at another grocery store in my area.


----------



## BrockStar (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm in! I hate carrots but I'll figure something out..


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok I'm in too. Always been a big carrot juice fan, and I drink it off and on. I just recently started drinking it everyday about a week ago, so here we go...Oh I make my own juice, anyone else?


----------



## imstush (Feb 8, 2007)

I was just asking my mother to make me some carrot juice.  She used to make it every Sunday when I was a child, and not so much any more.  I would love to be in this challenge.


----------



## Bosslady1 (Feb 8, 2007)

hondahoney007 said:
			
		

> I'm in. I'm going food shopping tomorrow so I will pick up a couple bottles of V-8 Splash.


 
I thinK I will use V8 as well. Not V8 Splash but V8. The "old folks" kind.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't see any significant difference in my hair.  I've been drinking carrot juice daily since November 06.  I don't think it has grown any faster, gotten any thicker or gotten any shinier.  I put a tablespoon of flaxseed oil (sometimes a little more) in each glass of carrot juice so either I'm not drinking enough of it or it just doesn't work for everyone.  My skin looks great because of the aloe vera gel and tea tree oil that i incorporated into my daily regimen.  

Good luck to everyone else.  I'm going to continue drinking the juice because I believe its good for me and helps me get some of the required veggie intake that we are supposed to have.


----------



## Pussinboots (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't believe how old this thread is, this carrot juice thing must be working.  I think I'll join this challenge.  I do have a juicer so I'll go buy some carrots this weekend and start juicing on Sunday.  I may add some apples and ginger.  I'll also buy some baby carrots for healthy snacking.  I'm in braids so hopefully I'll see some substantial growth when I take them out, in the meantime I'll look forward to glowing skin.  I love this forum, I have learnt so much.  I'm going to be one flly chick with some flowing locks and glowing skin.


----------



## seraphinelle (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't like carrot juice.  But can I just eat carrots raw?  LOL

I love carrots


----------



## Culebra (Feb 9, 2007)

How much carrot juice (ounces) are we supposed to drink? Also how long can you refrigerate it safely?


----------



## zillaxy (Feb 9, 2007)

count me in! 

start date 10th february. or 12th not sure when i can get my hands on carrot juice. but will check my progress each month and let you know.


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 9, 2007)

I started back on this one last night...4 ounces per day (2 in the a.m., 2 in the p.m.).

I never did buy that juicer but I've got my eye on one this weekend...gotta use those wedding gift cards!! (Thanks Ashee!! )


----------



## Cholet112 (Feb 9, 2007)

It totally working for me. Please see my progress pics my siggy. I dont think Ill every stop. This is combination with Biotin is truly my saving grace.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 11, 2007)

Is it too late to join? I just purchased a juiceman big mouth juicer and I'm ready to go!!
I would do this mainly for my health though, I don't get as much veggies and fruits as I should, I did this years ago and I remember having dewy/glowing skin.

@ CHolet, Your growth is very impressive!


----------



## amwcah (Mar 30, 2007)

Bumping for updates.  I'm thinking about joining this challenge.


----------



## Isis (Mar 30, 2007)

Anyone can start this at any time.   Only two ounces of 100% carrot juice is necessary each day (around 1/4 cup) for good results, although some are drinking more.

Eating carrots is healthy but different mainly because the carrots would go through the digestive system.  Carrot juice goes directly into the bloodstream.


----------



## gloomgeisha (Mar 30, 2007)

I think I want to jump in on this challenege. I've been incoporating more protein via shakes and drinks into my diet and I think it might be good to do this with vitamins and minerals as well.

Odwalla makes a really tasy carrot juice that I love and has been on sale for the past two weeks across the street.

http://www.odwalla.com/product1.asp?p=beverages&s=category&id=7

the super protein is also really good, well to me anyway, lol

http://www.odwalla.com/product1.asp?p=beverages&s=category&id=19


----------



## shaydufblu (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## tnorenberg (Mar 31, 2007)

Don't you know I stocked up on carrot juice (not cheap either) for the last challenge and my DH drank it nearly ALL UP. I gotta find a cheaper challenge or better hiding place for my stuff!


----------



## divinefavor (Mar 31, 2007)

Are you all juicing baby carrots or regular carrots?  I've been doing this off and on, but have always used the baby carrots.  Is there a difference in the amount benefit of using one over the other?


----------



## HERicane10 (Apr 1, 2007)

Got my Odwalla 100% carrot juice from Wal-Mart is morning. Had 3 oz. this am and gonna get 2-3 more oz. before bed. Don't won't to loose any to expiration.  At $6.97 per 1/2 gal. Waste not; SPEND not!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Apr 1, 2007)

HERicane10 said:
			
		

> Got my Odwalla 100% carrot juice from Wal-Mart is morning. Had 3 oz. this am and gonna get 2-3 more oz. before bed. Don't won't to loose any to expiration.  At $6.97 per 1/2 gal. Waste not; SPEND not!


 
Whoa.  Now I don't feel so bad that it's $5.99 at my grocery store.


----------



## HERicane10 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> Whoa.  Now I don't feel so bad that it's $5.99 at my grocery store.



 I'd take 5.99 any day, even after tax it would be under 7.00


----------



## eunique (Apr 1, 2007)

i think i'm gonna try this challenge out. a couple summers ago my aunt had us all drinkin` fresh juices and our morning one was carrot-apple. i thought it was the weirdest thing ever but i actually ended up liking it, didn't want to admit that to anyone though haha. i'm gonna start using my grannie's juicer to make homemade juice.


----------



## frankie (Apr 1, 2007)

Odwalla $7.99 at Safeway in DC...I'm in!!!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Apr 20, 2007)

Any updates on some of you that are on this carrot juice challenge?

I want to incorporate this into my routine for overall health, skin, and hair.


----------



## laurend (Apr 24, 2007)

I started two weeks ago and my husband asked me yesterday what I was doing to my skin - it's glowing.  I think it's the carrot juice!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Apr 24, 2007)

Isis said:
			
		

> Anyone can start this at any time.   Only two ounces of 100% carrot juice is necessary each day (around 1/4 cup) for good results, although some are drinking more.
> 
> Eating carrots is healthy but different mainly because the carrots would go through the digestive system.  Carrot juice goes directly into the bloodstream.



Hey Isis, I love carrot juice and would definitely be interested in this but I am taking spirulina tablets. Do you think that along with carrot juice might be excessive vit a?


----------



## Isis (Apr 25, 2007)

HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> Hey Isis, I love carrot juice and would definitely be interested in this but I am taking spirulina tablets. Do you think that along with carrot juice might be excessive vit a?


Hello HoneyLemonDrop! 

Beta-carotene is not toxic.  Too much vitamin A is toxic as found in fish liver oils (like cod liver oil).  Carrot juice and spirulina both have beta-carotene which is a safe source of vitamin A.  On your spirulina bottle it should say "Vitamin A (beta-carotene)" or something very similar. It won't say just "Vitamin A".   An overdose of carrots or carrot juice will turn the skin yellow but it will not harm you.  

Here are some of many sources of info on this topic:

http://www.chm.bris.ac.uk/motm/carotene/beta-carotene_vita.html

http://www.drlera.com/vitamins/beta_carotene.htm

http://www.anyvitamins.com/vitamin-a-info.htm
<DIV>





> There seems to be no toxicity when ingesting large amounts of beta-carotene - you might however have a slightly orange colored skin, as the carotene gets stored in your skin.


----------



## Isis (Apr 25, 2007)

divinefavor said:
			
		

> Are you all juicing baby carrots or regular carrots? I've been doing this off and on, but have always used the baby carrots. Is there a difference in the amount benefit of using one over the other?


I almost always juice regular carrots.  I don't know if there is a difference in the benefits or not...:scratchch


----------



## Amour (Apr 25, 2007)

Is there any difference in eating carrot as opposed to drinking the juice? I don't see why as you are eating the everything that would have come out from juicing anyway? Unless in juice form the body is able to utlise the benefits better?


----------



## honeybadgirl (Apr 25, 2007)

i think i'll do it. when i 1st got a juiceman years ago i made carrot juice and thats how i found out i liked carrots!  i gradually was able to eat whole carrots after drinking the juice. i would sometimes add an apple, is that cheating


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Isis!

I'll try with the regular carrots.


Honeybadgirl - I put apple in mine as well, I don't think the carrot juice will stay down if I didn't.  I sometimes put celery in it too.


----------



## honeybadgirl (Apr 25, 2007)

divinefavor said:
			
		

> Thanks Isis!
> 
> I'll try with the regular carrots.
> 
> ...


 
that sounds yummy too, the celery. let me know how you're doing with it. i have to unpack my juiceman


----------



## Amour (Apr 25, 2007)

I also add a couple of apples, I hope that doesn't reduce the effects... I also add Ginger (heard it increased hair growth)


----------



## honeybadgirl (Apr 25, 2007)

KissKiss said:
			
		

> I also add a couple of apples, I hope that doesn't reduce the effects... I also add Ginger (heard it increased hair growth)


 
thanks...i just started cooking with ginger. i'll throw it in too


----------



## deontaer (Apr 25, 2007)

I bought a juicer a month ago so I can join this challenge.  My cousin from Jamaica used to make carrot juice every other day for her family with carrots, lemons, ginger and water.  She also used so much sugar that I felt like I was gaining weight just by looking at it, but it tastes so good.  

Since many of us seem to be very interested in the benefits of carrot juice, I was wondering if there is a carrot juice recipe thread out there?  I'm sure there are some recipes in this thread, but who has time to read through 30+ pageserplexed.  If there isn't, maybe we should make one.


----------



## hopeful (Apr 25, 2007)

Okay, I got some Odwalla carrot juice yesterday.  Drank about two ounces yesterday and I didn't care for the taste, but I do like carrots.  Anyway, this morning mixed 4 ounces with my orange juice and that was okay so that's my plan, 4 ounces every morning mixed with about 4 ounces of orange juice.  Patiently awaiting the results.


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 25, 2007)

After drinking my own juice blend for months, I purchased the Odwalla a few weeks ago, it didn't taste nearly as well. I love my Juice Man Jr and juice daily (Carrots, apples, ginger, kale or various green veggie).


----------



## ChasingBliss (Apr 25, 2007)

Isis said:
			
		

> Hello HoneyLemonDrop!
> 
> Beta-carotene is not toxic.  Too much vitamin A is toxic as found in fish liver oils (like cod liver oil).  Carrot juice and spirulina both have beta-carotene which is a safe source of vitamin A.  On your spirulina bottle it should say "Vitamin A (beta-carotene)" or something very similar. It won't say just "Vitamin A".   An overdose of carrots or carrot juice will turn the skin yellow but it will not harm you.
> 
> ...



Thanks Isis. Great info!


----------



## Averoigne (Apr 25, 2007)

Don't get me wrong ladies, I love me some carrot juice, but the day someone links hair growth to drinking good red wine will be the happiest day of my life... 

Anyone up for a red wine hair growth challenge?  

Seriously, carrot juice is wonderful.  I like it with a bit of beet juice and ginger mixed in.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Apr 26, 2007)

Averoigne said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong ladies, I love me some carrot juice, but the day someone links hair growth to drinking good red wine will be the happiest day of my life...
> 
> Anyone up for a red wine hair growth challenge?
> 
> Seriously, carrot juice is wonderful.  *I like it with a bit of beet juice and ginger mixed in.*



Oh yeah, that is my absolute favorite way to drink it.


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 26, 2007)

For those of you who use ginger, are you using fresh ginger?


----------



## ChasingBliss (Apr 26, 2007)

divinefavor said:
			
		

> For those of you who use ginger, are you using fresh ginger?



Yep, fresh ginger...I chop off about 3/4 of an inch.


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 30, 2007)

HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> Yep, fresh ginger...I chop off about 3/4 of an inch.



Thanks HoneyLemonDrop!


----------



## SexySin985 (Apr 30, 2007)

deontaer said:
			
		

> I bought a juicer a month ago so I can join this challenge.  *My cousin from Jamaica used to make carrot juice every other day for her family with carrots, lemons, ginger and water.*  She also used so much sugar that I felt like I was gaining weight just by looking at it, but it tastes so good.
> 
> Since many of us seem to be very interested in the benefits of carrot juice, I was wondering if there is a carrot juice recipe thread out there?  I'm sure there are some recipes in this thread, but who has time to read through 30+ pageserplexed.  If there isn't, maybe we should make one.



Yep That's how we do it!


----------



## lucy (Apr 30, 2007)

I AM IN!!!!! this sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok, I said that I wouldn't do another challenge but....I just drank a glass of carrot juice with lemon and apple and I'm in love!!!!  It was absolutely delicious!

I got mine from the health food restaurant that I frequent and it's not expensive at all.  So, I'll kill to birds with one stone and get it from there.  So...I'm in!


----------



## lucy (Apr 30, 2007)

I just had a 15.2oz bottle of 100% natural carrot juice made by bolthouse farms www.bolthouse.com  and it was delish.  At $3.50 for the 15oz bottle, I wanted to drink half and refrigerate the other half til tomorrow, but I couldnt put it down.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 30, 2007)

lucy said:
			
		

> I just had a 15.2oz bottle of 100% natural carrot juice made by bolthouse farms www.bolthouse.com and it was delish. At $3.50 for the 15oz bottle, I wanted to drink half and refrigerate the other half til tomorrow, but I couldnt put it down.


 
I know what you mean.  I had a 16oz glass and drank it to the last drop!


----------



## hopeful (Apr 30, 2007)

I am drinking mine every morning mixed with orange juice.  Almost immediately I've seen a change in my skin.  My complexion is smoother and prettier.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, if my skin gets any smoother...people are going to think that I got some work done or something...LOL!

The one thing I know I have is smooth skin....!


----------



## tenderheaded (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm juicing again y'all  I got a 1 litre bottle of Bolthouse for $3.28 at Super Walmart. I drank 4 oz and wanted more. I could become addicted!!!


----------



## lucy (Apr 30, 2007)

tenderheaded said:
			
		

> I'm juicing again y'all I got a 1 litre bottle of Bolthouse for $3.28 at Super Walmart. I drank 4 oz and wanted more. I could become addicted!!!


 
I paid $3.50 for my 15oz.


----------



## deejoy (May 12, 2007)

I'm in. I'm drinking the Bolthouse carrot juice right now.


----------



## divinefavor (May 12, 2007)

Is there a difference between juicing your own carrots and buying bottle carrot juice as far as the benefits are concerned?


----------



## gloomgeisha (May 21, 2007)

**Bumping** Because I haven't been drinking my carrot juice lately, and I don't care if the challenge is over, there are still carrots to be erm...drank? LOL! 

I like the Bolthouse Farms Carrot Juice too. Have you tried their Green Goodness yet?


----------



## cicilypayne (May 21, 2007)

I love the green goodness in fact I like most of the Bolthouse Farms drinks. I have 5 bottle in my fridge/ 2 carrot 2  greengoodness 1 blueberry 1


----------



## deejoy (May 22, 2007)

Something I've noticed since I'm started drinking this is that my hair color is bolder. Like I have dark brown hair but it's much more richer and not dull looking anymore.


----------



## song_of_serenity (May 27, 2007)

I'm about to start this tomorrow and add carrot juice (I LOVE carrots already) to my diet!! :] I'll scan the thread for recipes/ ways you made your own, but  feel free to post them. 

I wanna have a nice reveal for July's HYH challenge!
~*Janelle~


----------



## ChasingBliss (May 27, 2007)

deejoy said:
			
		

> Something I've noticed since I'm started drinking this is that my hair color is bolder. Like I have dark brown hair but it's much more richer and not dull looking anymore.



Hmm, could it also be that your sight is better. Since they say that carrots are good for eyesight, you might just be seing everything bolder and brighter and your hair may stand out more to you. Just a thought.

----------------------------
Im still doing the carrot juice every day too. I love it.


----------



## deejoy (May 27, 2007)

HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> Hmm, could it also be that your sight is better. Since they say that carrots are good for eyesight, you might just be seing everything bolder and brighter and your hair may stand out more to you. Just a thought.
> 
> ----------------------------
> Im still doing the carrot juice every day too. I love it.




Nah I'm not seeing any other colors as bolder. I think someone in this thread mentioned the same thing about their hair color.

Found this on a website:

3) A daily dose of carrot and spinach juice furnishes vital missing nutrients to the roots of the hair, and thereby stops hair loss and restores natural color.


----------



## Isis (May 27, 2007)

deejoy said:
			
		

> Nah I'm not seeing any other colors as bolder. I think someone in this thread mentioned the same thing about their hair color.
> 
> Found this on a website:
> 
> 3) A daily dose of carrot and spinach juice furnishes vital missing nutrients to the roots of the hair, and thereby stops hair loss and restores natural color.


Hmm...that's really good to know about the hair color. :scratchch
About eyesight, I know my night vision improved dramatically not long after I first started drinking carrot juice each day.


----------



## ChasingBliss (May 28, 2007)

deejoy said:
			
		

> Nah I'm not seeing any other colors as bolder. I think someone in this thread mentioned the same thing about their hair color.
> 
> Found this on a website:
> 
> 3) A daily dose of carrot and spinach juice furnishes vital missing nutrients to the roots of the hair, and thereby stops hair loss and restores natural color.



Oh ok. I didnt know about the restoring of natural hair color. I love raw spinach in my salad too. I dont think I'd know how to juice it though. This is good info...thanks for sharing.


----------



## anatomicallycorrect (Jul 24, 2007)

BUMP!!!
Awesome thread! I'm trying to get through all 42 pages look, but I have a question. I bought some carrot juice on yesterday. Someone said in their post that all you need is 2oz? So if you drink more, do you get better results or does it not really make that much of a difference?


----------



## moore.1506 (Jul 24, 2007)

Okay i drunk carrot juice for two weeks.  I didn't notice any hair changes but my back had pimples which cleared up and my face never looked better.  I am going back to it because I felt healthy while drinking it.


----------



## Alisha08 (Aug 19, 2007)

Bumping this up, because even tho, this thread is a million years old, I'm starting a New Carrot juice challenge today! Anybody else want to join, just from reading the thread I can see the results are amazing!!!


----------



## 2Cute! (Aug 19, 2007)

Alisha08 said:


> Bumping this up, because even tho, this thread is a million years old, I'm starting a New Carrot juice challenge today! Anybody else want to join, just from reading the thread I can see the results are amazing!!!


 
I'm in... I went to the grocery store today, but did not see Odwalla.  I got Bolthouse Farms carrot mixed with apple juice.  Does anyone know anything about this brand?


----------



## Alisha08 (Aug 19, 2007)

2Cute! said:


> I'm in... I went to the grocery store today, but did not see Odwalla.  I got Bolthouse Farms carrot mixed with apple juice.  Does anyone know anything about this brand?



Hey 2Cute, glad you're joining the challenge.  I couldn't find Odwalla either so I got the Bolthouse Farms brand as well, mine is 100% Carrot Juice tho, so I don't know about the mixed one.


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 19, 2007)

Where are you finding this juice - store? section of the store? Walmart?

Thanks,


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah I wanna know where you ladies are getting your carrot juice. Is it expensive? How much do you drink?


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 20, 2007)

I used to juice my carrots and sometimes mix in apples and celery with it.  I've since found carrot juice at Trader Joe's.  It's about the only brand I can stomach.  It's 100% carrot juice.  I can't remember the cost, but I think it's under $3.00 for 15 ounces and al little over $3.00 for a larger bottle.

My morning routine is mixing two ounces of carrot juice with two ounces of Fruta Vida and hold a tablespoon of flaxseed oil under my tongue while drinking it down.  I can hardly taste a thing!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 20, 2007)

divinefavor said:


> I used to juice my carrots and sometimes mix in apples and celery with it. I've since found carrot juice at Trader Joe's. It's about the only brand I can stomach. It's 100% carrot juice. I can't remember the cost, but I think it's under $3.00 for 15 ounces and al little over $3.00 for a larger bottle.
> 
> My morning routine is mixing two ounces of carrot juice with two ounces of Fruta Vida and hold a tablespoon of flaxseed oil under my tongue while drinking it down. I can hardly taste a thing!


 
I'mma try this and see if it works. Thanks DF


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 20, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I'mma try this and see if it works. Thanks DF




You're welcome...let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## 2Cute! (Aug 20, 2007)

Alisha08 said:


> *Hey 2Cute, glad you're joining the challenge*. I couldn't find Odwalla either so I got the Bolthouse Farms brand as well, mine is 100% Carrot Juice tho, so I don't know about the mixed one.


 
Thanks! Unfortunately, they didn't have just pure carrot juice.  It was on sale, so I am sure someone just stocked up.  I have to make a trip to Whole Foods later this week, so I'll grab some pure carrot juice then.  

I will add though that I like the taste of the carrot/apple a little better than just the carrot alone.


----------



## 2Cute! (Aug 20, 2007)

MzRhonda said:


> Where are you finding this juice - store? section of the store? Walmart?
> 
> Thanks,


 

Hey MzRhonda!

I've found both Bolthouse Farms and Odwalla at Meijer and Kroger.  I'm thinking that they probably sell Odwalla at Trader Joes and Whole Foods too.  Does anyone know?


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 20, 2007)

2Cute! said:


> Hey MzRhonda!
> 
> I've found both Bolthouse Farms and Odwalla at Meijer and Kroger. I'm thinking that they probably sell Odwalla at Trader Joes and Whole Foods too. Does anyone know?


 
Thanks! The impatient person that I am I went out to Ukrops this morning and found a 64oz of Odwalla. I have already had my dose for the day, more than 2 ounces - it tasted pretty good.

So we just drink at least 2 ounces per day is that the challenge?

DivineFavor, good idea about the Fruta Vida and the Carrot Juice.


----------



## sugarose (Aug 20, 2007)

Alisha08 said:


> Bumping this up, because even tho, this thread is a million years old, I'm starting a New Carrot juice challenge today! Anybody else want to join, just from reading the thread I can see the results are amazing!!!


 
I would definitely be in!! Maybe you should make a new thread as this one's kinda long.
I will be buying mine today after work. I'm going to try it for a month everyday and see what kinds of results I get with it.


----------



## indigodiva (Aug 20, 2007)

What brands are you guys using?


----------



## princesslocks (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm in....

Are we going to move this to a new thread ?


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 20, 2007)

princesslocks said:


> I'm in....
> 
> Are we going to move this to a new thread ?


 
That would be nice with instructions.


----------



## sugarose (Aug 20, 2007)

I just bought mine (Odwalla). I am going to start tonight. I'm very excited to see results!!


----------



## princesslocks (Aug 21, 2007)

So for the new challenge...

1.)  I will drink carrot juice at least 5 days a week. 
2.)  I will report on my progress as often as we need to. 
3.)  I will check my progress in November after my next relaxer.

What's everyone else's plan ?


----------



## 2Cute! (Aug 21, 2007)

As I understand it, we're supposed to drink at least 2 ounces (which would be about 1/4 c. right?)  I think some of the ladies are drinking more than that.  I'm good with the 2 ounces though....

When are we supposed to report back?  I'm thinking in about a month (September 21, 2007).

Thoughts?


----------



## pringe (Aug 21, 2007)

i started this yesterday so let's see the results. i think we should check back within 2 weeks or a month


----------



## princesslocks (Aug 21, 2007)

1 month sounds good ..


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 21, 2007)

I started yesterday. Today is day 2 for me and I did my retouch with ORS on Saturday. I am drinking 2 or more ounces per day, the taste is pretty good.


----------



## Sounique (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi All,

Today is my first day drinking carrot juice....ever! I hate the taste, so I will probably be mixing it with other juices from now on.  I have been reading about the benefits of drinking carrot juice and following a few of the threads on this board. I have a few questions for you all that are long time carrot juice lovers. 
1. Have you personally seen any benefits from drinking carrot juice?
2. Does your hair grow faster than the average 1/2 per month rate?
3. Have you seen any changes with your skin, smoothness and such?
4. How long does it take to see results?

TIA


----------



## MrsHouston (Nov 7, 2007)

cicilypayne said:


> *I love the green goodness in fact I like most of the Bolthouse Farms drinks. I have 5 bottle in my fridge/ 2 carrot 2  greengoodness 1 blueberry 1 :*D



I luv and buy all 3 of these. Has anyone tried the Perfectly Protein (with vanilla chai tea and soy protein) it's *DELICIOUS* and 1 liter has 42g of protein.


----------



## 2Cute! (Nov 7, 2007)

^^^ That is the cutest baby ever!

Ok, now back to the topic at hand.... the carrot juice hasn't been bad.  I've seen improvements in my skin, and my hair is still maintaining, but I do not know if it directly related to the juice.  I'll have to keep drinking it to find out.


----------



## ImFree27 (Jan 2, 2008)

i'm in should be really healthy for my diet.....


----------



## Jakibro (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't know if this challenge is still in effect,but sounds great.Here are some links for carrot juice recipes that I thought y'all might be interested in.I also was reading some of the posts and I see people are buying their juice,i have no problem with that,but even when juicing if you don't drink it usually right after juicing it loses some of its qualities or so i've read,Fresh juice can be kept in the fridge but not sure how long.
Carrot Juice - Carrot Juice With Fruit Recipes

Delicious juicing recipes

Carrot Juice

Vegtable Juice Recipes

Juicing Carrot - tips, advice and recipes that use Carrot juice

Natural Juice Recipes

Carrot Juice interesting site

Juicer Recipes


Age-old Recipes for Hair Loss


FREEDOMYOU FASTING Vegetable Juice Guide

The Healing Power of Juices

Carrot Juice: health, juice, recipes, vitamins, ginger, Caribbean style, healthy

Prevent Excessive Hair Loss

Simple Carrot Juice Recipe - Juice Juicers

Free Juicing Recipes - Juicer Recipes - Fruit Juice Recipes

Juice Recipes for Healing - by Ayal Hurst

Carrot Recipes, Eat a Carrot a day, top ten Carrot tips

Juicer.LifeTips.com Exclusively Sponsored by

FDA Consumer Advisory on Refrigeration of Carrot Juice - Food Safety old article but interesting

Dr.James Moore


Bolthouse Farms "Frequently Asked Questions" bolthouse farms FAQS



Fresh Juice Recipes.

The Best Way to Store freshly made fruit and vegetable juices


----------



## Duchesse (Jan 20, 2008)

Whoa! Those are alot of good links. I need to buy a new juicer so I can start juicing again. Years ago I would juice like everyday -greens and carrots- and I remember my hair growing like wildfire..makes me think that had something to do with it.


----------



## Jakibro (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes! One of the links does have a recipe for carrot and spinach,But I know i will be mixing some red delicious apple in thatone! lol...I made dr.oz's green drink from oprah show the other day, that was rough! LOL


----------



## Jakibro (Jan 21, 2008)

I bought the perfectly protein today, taste like a thin egg nog! it's good!


----------



## Isis (Jan 21, 2008)

Jakibro said:


> I don't know if this challenge is still in effect,but sounds great.Here are some links for carrot juice recipes that I thought y'all might be interested in.*I also was reading some of the posts and I see people are buying their juice,i* have no problem with that,but even when juicing if you don't drink it usually right after juicing it loses some of its qualities or so i've read,Fresh juice can be kept in the fridge but not sure how long.


Thanks for sharing these great links!  BTW, I prefer to make my carrot juice at home, fresh from the juicer. I only buy if for some reason I don't have the time. Fresh juice is best consumed the same day since it deteriorates quickly, plus fresh tastes the best. 

ETA from one of your links:


> Yes, *you can freeze carrot juice*, but:
> 1. It will be very thin and separated when thawed (so you can use it for cooking, for an ingredient in salad dressing, etc, but not so great for drinking)
> 2. It may pick up flavours in the freezer, so be certain to wrap it very tightly.
> 3. A small amount of nutritional value will be lost.
> ...


----------



## Jakibro (Jan 23, 2008)

I agree Isis!, I just got some carrots,apples and spinach yesterday....The bolthouse juices aren't bad, I'm sure I'll buy again....


----------



## vpoetic (Jan 23, 2008)

I know I'm really late, but I want to join.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't know if it's been mentioned but I HAVE to share.  To make it short:  I never had the post partem shedding.  My baby is now 5 months.  A week ago I began shedding horribly--there was hair everywhere--the floor, my clothes, the baby--all day no matter how many times a brushed it away.  I started to get alarmed & frustrated.  Anyway this thread had popped back up just in time, and reminded me that I had stopped drinking carrot juice for about 10 days or so.  Ladies, I RACED to buy several more bottles and began drinking it 3 times a day to counteract the shedding.  After just two days, no shedding.  I am now drinking it 2x a day to be on the safe side.  Just wanted to let you know, carrot juice REALLY DOES WORK!


----------



## Valerie (Jan 30, 2008)

I would like to join, today I got a V8 100% vegetable juice, with tomato, carrot, celery, beetroot, parsley and lettuce.  I had one amount this afternoon and one amount tonight.


----------



## Jakibro (Feb 23, 2008)

Reyna, glad to hear that your hair is staying on your head!


----------



## Reinventing21 (Feb 23, 2008)

Jakibro said:


> Reyna, glad to hear that your hair is staying on your head!


 
Thanks Jakibro!  I think it may have been a combo of things, but yes the crazy shedding stopped.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 23, 2008)

Jakibro said:


> I bought the perfectly protein today, taste like a thin egg nog! it's good!


 


really!?!? I will pick some up at wild oats tonight when we go grocery shopping.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Feb 23, 2008)

has this challenge restarted or is it not a challenge just a do it if you want and post results?!?!!?.......1 second though do we have to have a juicer tp juice it or can we just blend it up and add some water or ice or protein or whatever?


----------



## january noir (Mar 9, 2008)

Jakibro said:


> I agree Isis!, I just got some carrots,apples and spinach yesterday....*The bolthouse juices aren't bad, I'm sure I'll buy again*....


 

I  the Bolthouse juices!  my faves are the Carrot, Passionfruit and Green Goodness.  The Vedge is good as well!  They have an Organic Carrot Juice too.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello Ladies, 
Are you still drinking carrot juice? I came past this thread yesterday and decided to pick some up today. I dont care for it but if it will benefit my hair and skin among other things, I'm for it! How long before you saw results, and how much do you drink a day? TIA Jassy


----------



## january noir (Mar 16, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Are you still drinking carrot juice? I came past this thread yesterday and decided to pick some up today. I dont care for it but if it will benefit my hair and skin among other things, I'm for it! How long before you saw results, and how much do you drink a day? TIA Jassy


 
Hi Jassy28!  
I drink a liter 2-3x a week.  I am drinking the Bolthouse brand and we are thinking about juicing our own.  SO is thinking he wants to go vegetarian for a year.


----------



## _belle (Mar 16, 2008)

*I bought some yesterday. . . and it was absolutely disgusting. I don't even LIKE carrots. I don't know what in tarnations I was thinking. im soooo jealous of you guys tho. i REALLY wanted to try it. *


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 16, 2008)

Belle, Try mixing it with another juice, one of the ladies posted that she mixes hers with OJ. I didnt like it much either, so I think Im just joing to mix it with other stuff. HTH 



_belle said:


> *I bought some yesterday. . . and it was absolutely disgusting. I don't even LIKE carrots. I don't know what in tarnations I was thinking. im soooo jealous of you guys tho. i REALLY wanted to try it. *


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow 2-3 liters per wk. Hmmm... Wonder if I can do that, Maybe Ill try to at least drink 1 liter per wk.  Oh and good luck to the SO 


january noir said:


> Hi Jassy28!
> I drink a liter 2-3x a week. I am drinking the Bolthouse brand and we are thinking about juicing our own. SO is thinking he wants to go vegetarian for a year.


----------



## 2Cute! (Mar 18, 2008)

I completely forgot about this challenge.... but I have been drinking carrot juice and did notice a growth spurt in my hair.  I haven't drank it regularly in about 2 -3 weeks, but I picked up two bottles on Sunday and am going to start again.  I just recently trimmed 2", so I'll see how fast I gain it back over the next several months.

Does anyone else have any results to share?


----------



## lila_baby (Mar 20, 2008)

Bell u might wanna try holding ur nose and drinking it all really fast ! I know this is not the way u'd imagine drinking it but I'm not a fan either and when I do drink carrots that's how I do it so I don't have to taste it!


----------



## Lioness (Mar 20, 2008)

I can't believe I haven't posted in this thread!!! I looooove carrot juice. I love the way it tastes too 

Three years ago, I prayed to God to show me how I could encourage healthy hair growth via healthy and natural means...He told me "Carrot Juice" (at this time I had NEVER heard of the significance of carrot juice and the effect it can have on hair growth/thickness). But I followed His lead, and started drinking carrot juice. I started eating the little carrot battons, to get me used to the taste 

I then started drinking carrot juice that came pre-made in bottles, then I became cost effective and bought a juicer to juice my own carrots. I drink from 600ml to 5 litres (sometimes up to 7 litres) per week. At one point my palms went orange  My mum was like, "You're drinking too much....stop drinking it for a while, child!." .

With me, carrot juice influences the thickness of my hair. When I first started drinking it, my new growth was really thick and wavy...verrry healthy. I could actually tell a noticable difference in the texture and quality of the new growth  

Insomuch as the growth rate, carrot juice makes my growth rate consistent. As long as I'm drinking carrot juice, my hair is growing at a minimum of 3/4" per month without vitamins/growth aides etc.

Having now looked at health articles regarding carrot juice, there is an array of health benefits.

Sorry if that was too long   Thanks for reading


----------



## guudhair (Mar 20, 2008)

I've been drinking carrot juice just about everyday since around Oct 07...since then, I've have BC in Nov and in Dec I stopped taking vitamins and starting mixing chlorophyll in my carrot juice...I'm not sure if these two things have help with my hair's texture and/or growth rate but I do know that my hair is very black so one (or both) of these is/are the reason for this and I love it.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 20, 2008)

Lioness and guudhair, I am so happy that you are seeing such good results. I wish I liked it more, but I am still drinking at least 4oz per day. Im going to try to drink more neck week. I have to find something good to mix it with. Maybe I should just eat carrots? Oh, and Lioness your hair looks very black in your avatar I love it.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 4, 2008)

bumpity bump!

good info! plus I'm thinking of trying this! Just read something on it recently being very good for your skin too


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 4, 2008)

what about eating lots of carrots? is it the same thing?


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 4, 2008)

I think so, but It would take longer for your body to absorb what it needed and you to see results. When its in liquid form, it goes right into your blood stream


----------



## january noir (Jun 4, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Wow 2-3 liters per wk. Hmmm... Wonder if I can do that, Maybe Ill try to at least drink 1 liter per wk.  Oh and good luck to the SO


 

You can!  Don't forget to exercise!  I gained a lot of weight and carrot juice wasn't helping with that!  Carrot juice is high in natural sugar, so be careful. 

As for SO , he hasn't mentioned being vegetarian again.  
He's so fickle!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 4, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> I think so, but It would take longer for your body to absorb what it needed and you to see results. When its in liquid form, it goes right into your blood stream



That makes sense! juice it is!


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 5, 2008)

Ciera is in


----------



## Denise11 (Jun 8, 2009)

I know this thread is old, but it's a good one.

Anyone still drinking carrot juice? How is it working?


----------



## Christelyn (Jun 8, 2009)

I love carrot juice, but too much vitamin A can be toxic to the body.  I remember drinking so much that I turned orange!


----------



## Auburn (Jun 8, 2009)

I cant find carrot juice in Walmart anymore


----------



## Duchesse (Jun 8, 2009)

I remember this thread! Lol, I think i joined but I still haven't bought a juicer, that was over a year ago.


----------



## Denise11 (Jun 8, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> I love carrot juice, but too much vitamin A can be toxic to the body.  I remember drinking so much that I turned orange!



More vitamin A in the form of natural food is not toxic like vitamin A in pill form (vitamin suppliment) is. 

It's just like too much iron is toxic to the body, when taken in pill or liquid form. But it's not toxic when you get it from your food.


----------



## Christelyn (Jun 8, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> A lot of vitamin A in the form of natural food is not toxic like vitamin A in pill form (vitamin suppliment) is.
> 
> It's just like too much iron is toxic to the body, when taken in pill or liquid form. But it's not toxic when you get it from your food.



Trust me, I was getting my vit A from freeze squeezed carrot juice, and I turned orange.  I didn't take vitamins in the form of pills at the time, I was eating raw foods.


----------



## Lovie (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't want to turn orange....
But I am curious to know the results people had over long term.

Orange glowing skin with long shiny hair? Maybe we could work with that.


----------



## Denise11 (Jun 8, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> Trust me, I was getting my vit A from freeze squeezed carrot juice, and I turned orange.  I didn't take vitamins in the form of pills at the time, I was eating raw foods.



Carrots willdo that if you're getting too much, but that doesn't mean your body is toxic. There are other veggies that'll do that too. 

My brother is a personal trainer, and he juices fresh fruit and veggies. One of his best concoctions is carrots and apples, sometimes with a little beet. He doesn't drink LOADS of it, and he's never turned orange.


----------



## Christelyn (Jun 8, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> Carrots willdo that if you're getting too much, but that doesn't mean your body is toxic. There are other veggies that'll do that too.
> 
> My brother is a personal trainer, and he juices fresh fruit and veggies. One of his best concoctions is carrots and apples, sometimes with a little beet. He doesn't drink LOADS of it, and he's never turned orange.



Okay!  I went to the grocers today and got some carrot juice.  hey, what's a little orange hue if I can make it to APL by September?


----------



## remilaku (Sep 11, 2009)

We need to start this again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## remilaku (Sep 11, 2009)

I am drinking a v8 fusion and a regular v8 mixed together. I want to try to do this a couple times a week. I am even going to get my children to do this.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 17, 2009)

bumping...results, anyone?


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 13, 2015)

I bought some carrot juice to improve my night vision. I drink a few ounces daily. If I get extra hair growth I will let yall know


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 23, 2015)

I want to join I love carrot juice and have some on deck! Now let me see what I need to do to join!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 23, 2015)

I just took 2 shots of carrot juice. I try to at least drink it once a day, but it has sugar so I can't have too much.


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 23, 2015)

I started drinking about 4 ounces per day last week. I drink Boltouse Organic Carrot Juice and a bottle lasts me a week. I limit my intake because of the sugar as well.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 23, 2015)

loulou82 said:


> I started drinking about 4 ounces per day last week. I drink Boltouse Organic Carrot Juice and a bottle lasts me a week. I limit my intake because of the sugar as well.


  I drink that as well. I don't mind the sugar. I'm not a sugar person. I don't eat a lot of carbs either. I have to have a taste for that stuff. I'm a salt person!


----------



## islanchile (Jan 9, 2016)

Bump.  

I'm curious to know if anyone is still doing this.  

I'm really interested but I'm watching my carbs for a while.  I think I can work in 4oz of carrot juice a day but is that enough to be worth it?  I know that ISIS said 2oz per day is beneficial but it seemed as though most of the women reporting great results were consuming a lot more than that.

Anyway, great thread.


----------



## CurlyRy (Apr 19, 2016)

Is anyone still drinking carrot juice on a regular basis? I had to throw away a whole bottle of juice a while back because I forgot about it

I don't know if I drank it long enough to see any effects. It just made me regular... and gassy af actually. I remember looking it up and seeing that it could be because of all of the sugar in carrot juice


----------



## larry3344 (Apr 2, 2017)

BUMPPPPPP


----------



## soonergirl (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks for the bump, I'm back on it. Whatever @Isis suggests is pretty spot on for your health and hair....


----------

